# My Other Passion!!! Post yours too!



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

CLICK HERE- 



This is my Motocross quad I recently put together.About the only thing stock on it is the chassis!Some nice features is,carbon fiber wheels,Elka long travel shocks and a built motor that runs on 110 octane race gas!Im 38 and have meen riding since I was 14!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

HERE- 



This is a short vid of me going through some whoops.First ride out,was tuning the suspension!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Photography*

Photography, mostly plants. But I dabble in animals and mountain biking.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

never been on a quad just always 2whls but always on dirt. bmx,moto,mtb. those quads look like serious fun! 

@wherewolf- diggin that 4X pic! well done.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

a few of mine besides the bike...

ski

































camping

















climbing


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Production Design (movies, commercials, print, blah, blah blah)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Golden BDkeg,heres mine!


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Nice Golden BDkeg,heres mine!


how old is yours? he still looks pretty young, goldens rock!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

50 foot jump,hitting it mid 4th gear!!!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

BDKeg said:


> how old is yours? he still looks pretty young, goldens rock!


Hes actually 2 now,thats my fave. pic! He looks identical to yours!Yes,best dog I have had by far!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

My other passion is music. I play guitar, bass, drums, keys and sing. Here's my mancave:


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

sweet setup Glenn D. I'm a musician also.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Daaaaanng Glen D.!!!!!!!! Nice setup, especially that quiver of basses. I play bass & banjo but don't have any photos handy. 

That quad looks pretty sweet. Bet you can dump some money into one of those things!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Paintball..


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Racing and doing trackdays with my car 









Playing with the quads 









What i would love to do again, but injuries suck.


----------



## Zombie John (Jun 17, 2011)

Movies and writing. No pics. Sorry.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

Whoops


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

My Husky is my other Passion.
Her name is Saffron. She is just over a year old. I take her out just about everywhere I can and I love playing around the house with her.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

terrasmak said:


> Racing and doing trackdays with my car


Never would have thought you could Dirt Track one of those.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahhh,the cars!Wish I still had my Lotus Esprit!!!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just getting into mountain biking at ~15. But Skiing is my passion. I wish I could do some backcountry/hiking like BDkeg. Think my dad and I will do that next season. We're always talking about it.

1st one was from '09

second '11

First pic '07 Line Mini-Invaders.
Second '10 Line Blends


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Supermotos*............. I've been on motorcycles for over 20 years, and I discovered supermotos about 5-6 years ago.........

By far, the most fun you can have on two wheels!!! ( or one )

Bike ----> *2008 KTM 690 SMC*


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

B-Mac said:


> Daaaaanng Glen D.!!!!!!!! Nice setup, especially that quiver of basses. I play bass & banjo but don't have any photos handy.
> 
> That quad looks pretty sweet. Bet you can dump some money into one of those things!


Yea,you think bike parts are expensive?Quad MX is an expensive sport.If you are a commited racer (I no longer am) the quad setup required like wider a-arms,long travel shocks,wheels built motors etc. is just the beginning,you still have $20 a day to practice at the MX tracks (twice a week),$35 to enter the race,all the protective gear,110 octane race gas-$8.00 a gallon...Adds up quick! Now im just a weekend warrior riding sand dunes,desert trails etc...


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

Glenn D. said:


> My other passion is music. I play guitar, bass, drums, keys and sing. Here's my mancave:


holy crap, that is a ridiculously awesome. You put other man caves to shame with that setup!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my 2 year old boy:









my 3 month old lil girl:









and my hellarad wife:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a few other passions:

Reptiles...
Fishing...
Aquarium Keeping...
And, my wife (but I ain't showin' no pics of her!)


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

CHUM said:


> and my hellarad wife:


This image contains 100% of the recommended daily allowance of win.


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

My bike, and old quad


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

few of my guns










photo for a gunforum survival contest photo dealio










fishing/hiking/hunting/kayaking/canoeing and my best friend Copper (English redtick CoonHound)


----------



## halflung (Mar 2, 2010)

If not riding, I'll be fly fishing,:thumbsup: or camping with my family.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

Surfing, I build boards then ride them


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have entirely too many hobbies . . . . two that I am most passionate about (aside from biking) are cooking and bonsai tree's. Both of which are slooooooow and relaxing.

One of several trees's:









And my personal recipe: The Motorcity Meltdown (a roasted garlic mango habanero sauce):









I also used to be a car guy, but when I moved to SoCal I got rid of er and now rely on my own two feet:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Bansai...Wax on,wax off!!! Where do you sell that sauce,sounds good!Any restaurants using it?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I typically just sell to friends and family to cover costs. I don't have the legal stuff in order to sell it commercially. Next batch I make I can let you know if you wanted to try it.

I have been told though that its the best hot sauce people have had . . . its a little sweet at first with a fiery finish and very smooth. Its nothing like a tabasco with that harsh vinegar tinge and its not so hot that it has no flavor.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

4 wheeling, paintball, fishing, guns, camping.. the outdoors...

Zeroack: see i'm not the only one! nice Chipleys! a couple of mine:


















4 Wheeler: 2002 Toyota Land Cruiser 90 series, 2 inch lift, 33's.. other goodies..










Fishing..










Dont have pictures of my little arsenal.. guess I need to take a picture of the ol' mancave too...


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

i dig photography(especially of cars) and my truck haha


lotus by S.Mshots, on Flickr


0013 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


truck3 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)

OO7 said:


> I typically just sell to friends and family to cover costs. I don't have the legal stuff in order to sell it commercially. Next batch I make I can let you know if you wanted to try it.
> 
> I have been told though that its the best hot sauce people have had . . . its a little sweet at first with a fiery finish and very smooth. Its nothing like a tabasco with that harsh vinegar tinge and its not so hot that it has no flavor.


Hey, put me down for some of that too! Sauce looks awesome!

That's one of my "other passions", among others, and probably the one I'm most passionate about. I collect hot sauce, I eat hot sauce, I write about hot sauce, and I've dabbled in some graphic work and designed a few labels for some sauces. Not enough room to show off everything, but here's a couple of pics from my collection of around 2500 bottles or so.



















Sorry for the crappy pics. Most of the bottles are stashed away in boxes, and the ones that I have out are currently in disarray. I'm in the middle of reorganizing them. These are just the few sitting behind me here in my computer room.I have bottles in every room of the house. I need a bigger house. :madman:

Here's some pics of a couple of my favorite bottles. I designed the labels for the Naga, Short Bus, and Godfather bottles. Short Bus was my first ever label, Naga was my first full production label (Short Bus and Godfather were limited runs), and the Godfather one was just a cool tribute one for a friend.

https://picasaweb.google.com/117240739569866785959/TheGodfatherHotSauce?authuser=0&feat=directlink










Okay, I know, I need to ride my bike more. ut:

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

cant believe i forgot about dragracing and offroading.. those were my first loves... just game them up for Cheaper adrenaline rushes.. like biking and kayaking.. stuff that doesnt get police involved  still love turnin a wrench or doing engine/body work but i keep it simple these days.. just something to get me around...

but a few of my favorites

my Mud truck.. 81bronco 351c 6" on 35" BFG's.. beast.. drove it in highschool for a while but the 5mpg really blew.. so i ended up selling it










My first mustang.. was a 4cyl converted to a carbed 302 with lots of goodies.. definately a underrated beater/sleeper car.. until you heard it.. still have some youtube videos racing this thing against a few buddies










my other mustang.. before i sold it.. after months and hundreds of hours of labor into tho body of this beauty.. it was ROUGH when i bought it as a roller.. did all the body work and paint prep/primer at the house.. then sold it to help the family in some tight money situations


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Well everyone else seems to throwin up their Cockers so I guess it's my turn. Recent purchase been out of it for a while but recently rediscovered my passion. Have a mechanical gun in progress but new parts aren't as easily available as they used to be. Still need to get a decent barrel for it, but this one shoots straight for now with occasional ball rolling out the tip, really need some Freak inserts.

Luigi, nice Orracle, had a green/green fade mech, like two days after they released. Loved that thing!

happy trails...

squish


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacrosse, skiing and the great outdoors


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Squish: this one was my uncle's, he got it from the first lot that ever got out, mechanical off course.

Ive also got a 2000ish ANS sidefeed fully mechanical with slider, and a mini Eorracle id like to build up as a halfblock one day. The day I electrified the Shocktech i almost cried, btu id rather have that than any of the guns the kids are shooting these days 

Cheers! nice race'd ANS chaos, right?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just a little freestyle action. Use to race and compete in AM Freestyle.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I still have a great love of motorcycles..slowed down a bit since having to mix things up with cycling.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Glenn D. Nice man cave! You must have two...one for bikes and one for music!


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

'DRiftingrz'...is that the bible and a stack-o-condoms I see running the vanguard in front of the assault rifle (AR15?).... lol..


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

My main passion... MTB is secondary.


----------



## tsefreeflow (May 21, 2011)

Well here is one I picked up last winter: 




But this is my longest passion lol:









Hell I do 3D modeling also and animation: https://tsefreeflow.deviantart.com/gallery/





Too many darn expensive hobbies and now just this season picked up MTB :madman:. Love it though so far :thumbsup:


----------



## tsefreeflow (May 21, 2011)

Dann C said:


> My Husky is my other Passion.
> Her name is Saffron. She is just over a year old. I take her out just about everywhere I can and I love playing around the house with her.


Have two myself, My babies lol:


----------



## Bikebarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah, so totally sleep. Nothing so passionate as a nap.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Paintball and MTB are my only two big ones, if you don't count video games, that is. 


























Traded the orange Viking in the second picture for this:










:thumbsup:


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

My duner, hence the name :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

My other passion is music - but a bit different from the guitar and drums kind. I started playing trombone in the 7th grade and have kept at it for close to 40 years now. I play in a brass quintet and in a 17 piece big band.

I guess this makes me a band geek, but I still enjoy it. Also make a few bucks every now and then playing graduations and other events.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Sand toys


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Mikeridesabike, don't feel too bad about that. I have a few t-bones lying around myself. Played from 6th grade to senior year. Don't usually bring them out anymore unless I've been listening to some Glen Miller. I probably should, though. I kind of miss pissing off everyone in the building..


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Lift off! Also a certified instructor.


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

wow, I am the first to say snowmobiling?? must be my climate  that and the motorcycle, which has yet to be used this year


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

there are a few.

trucks (toyotas)









shooting (the guns were shy, i dont have a group photo)
here are a couple of my favorites to shoot though

























reloading









and smoking in my ugly smoker


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Squish: this one was my uncle's, he got it from the first lot that ever got out, mechanical off course.
> 
> Ive also got a 2000ish ANS sidefeed fully mechanical with slider, and a mini Eorracle id like to build up as a halfblock one day. The day I electrified the Shocktech i almost cried, btu id rather have that than any of the guns the kids are shooting these days
> 
> Cheers! nice race'd ANS chaos, right?


Yeah it's an ANX GXE Chaos, Race Guned, a little tricky finding the software when I first got it.

Yeah, I get to work on the newer stuff at work work, the Dye's are nice but they don't have much feel to em, it's like clicking a mouse with a little puff out the barrel, the Mini's are just to damn small, and Smart Parts is just plain gone! The ANS is my first Electric Autococker and I have to say it works pretty sweet, keep it capped at 12 bps in classic mode. Would love to get my hands on an older Orracle or one of the Shocktech guns.

happy trails...

squish


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm into shooting as well as riding dirt bikes. 

chrisg67, is that a cz452 varmint? I shoot a fullstock 452 myself.


----------



## NorBiker (Mar 16, 2008)

Skiing


















Longboarding:










Sportsfoto:


















Also do slackline, fishing, hicking, camping, trailbuilding and so on


----------



## RDOwens (May 30, 2011)

I play GPS games: geocaching, shutterspot, geogolf, etc. I also barbecue. I like to cook. Nothing like pulling off a piece of meat that has smoked for 16 hours. Heaven.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

Things I care for most


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

@ desrcr,where are those photos taken?


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

this thread rocks, keep the photos coming!


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

mikeridesabike said:


> My other passion is music - but a bit different from the guitar and drums kind. I started playing trombone in the 7th grade and have kept at it for close to 40 years now. I play in a brass quintet and in a 17 piece big band.
> 
> I guess this makes me a band geek, but I still enjoy it. Also make a few bucks every now and then playing graduations and other events.


Glad to see another trombonist on the forums!

I'm currently a student trying to start a career playing bass trombone (most classical, but some jazz). Music is definitely my primary passion, but mountain biking is where I turn when I need a break.

From Brevard Music Center









Our Jazz Ensemble


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would say that my other passion would be to make videos. Wish I had time to make more. A sample from Freedom Park in Virginia:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cars on or off road, and motorcycles, sorry no pictures due to post count.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Posting on forums from the toilet. Sorry, don't have any pics. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bdamschen said:


> Posting on forums from the toilet. *Sorry, don't have any pics.*
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


And we are thankful for that . . .


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

sadly, I actually like what I do at work, but other than that...

Skiing is my main thing










photography when I have time. Outside ideally


always wanted to get into paintball, but now I feel too old.


----------



## telethor (Mar 22, 2007)

NorBiker said:


> Skiing


Nice.

Documentation of my obsession:





What Goes Up Must Come Down, Part 1 from Aleks Skardal on Vimeo.






What Goes Up Must Come Down, Part 2 from Aleks Skardal on Vimeo.

Pow:


















Couloirs:



























Bike-assisted skiing in the summer:









Ski building:









Unfortunately... for work reasons we moved to NC a year ago. I miss the deepness that is the Utah backcountry.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Music was mine. Trying to get my studio up and working again to get back into it. Songwriting, performing, etc. 

Bass is my primary instrument, but I try and do it all myself... singing, guitar, etc. I'm a firm believe you can learn to do anything if you put enough time, thought and practice in... and that is where I fall short. :thumbsup:

Thinking of doing the onemanband thing.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

And anything that makes me go fast!


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

socalMX said:


> @ desrcr,where are those photos taken?


The top one is my 6yo daughter at our annual SoCalmc National H&H in Johnson Valley (Boone Rd.)
The other two are at Competitive Edge MX park in Hesperia 8yo son left pic and other is my 18yo in 250b class
I race as well, have been for over 35 years


----------



## Cartoscro (May 14, 2011)

Socal, it's a small world. I'm a mod of atvriders.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

My first passion...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cartoscro said:


> Socal, it's a small world. I'm a mod of atvriders.


Oh thats too funny,thats a great site!You do know the 250R section is the best! I started this thread,did you check out the vids I posted?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

socalMX said:


> And anything that makes me go fast!


So... you got the HD why??!?


----------



## swell6 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive got a crf 230m. Got it two weeks ago and I gotta say, its a passion.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

rockerc said:


> So... you got the HD why??!?


Exactly! Because it has a Porsche designed,liquid cooled,counter balanced 120 horse power motor!!! Not your grandpas HD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

snow. and the man who made everything possible.



























and don't forget about the dusty bear!


----------



## GrampasShop (May 21, 2011)

Number one on my list of "Hobbies" is ATVing in the CO Rockies. 









As my "Stress Relief" I spend a LOT of hours in front of my wood lathe. 
Bowl made from crotch of tree, some really wild grain that was hard to work. 









Box I made. 









Predator Calls I have turned. I also use them to call coyotes during the winter.









I also dabble in Leather Tooling. Many of the projects I have made have been donated to various fundraisers for their Banquets. 









I also flyfish in the CO mountains any chance I get. Also predator calling is my biggest sport during the winter.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

snowgypsy said:


> snow. and the man who made everything possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the dusty bear a golden?Nice pics!!!


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

The dusty bear IS a golden. Hands down the best ski partner on two or four legs. Now if only we could get him to like the bikes as much...


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> I'm a firm believe you can learn to do anything if you put enough time, thought and practice in... and that is where I fall short. :thumbsup:


Oh, yeah, that practice thing. I knew there was something I was missing...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

snowgypsy said:


> The dusty bear IS a golden. Hands down the best ski partner on two or four legs. Now if only we could get him to like the bikes as much...


Yea,they are great dogs!Yours is the 3rd Golden in this thread,including mine!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

mojojojoaf said:


> My first passion...


If those are your daughters, you better jump into the many, many guns passion.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Glenn D. said:


> If those are your daughters, you better jump into the many, many guns passion.


hahaha! As a young, strapping gentleman, I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Glenn D. said:


> If those are your daughters, you better jump into the many, many guns passion.


+2 on that one!Great lookin family,except for him of course!!! Lol...(DISCLAIMER: I simply feel the male species is horrible looking,ALL males,including myself):thumbsup:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks - yes those are our daughters. We have been married over 20 years and thats our contribution to the world. Good girls too.

As far as guns go I believe in a very hands approach to helping young men find the strength to keep their hands off my daughters. they find the strength or they see the samoan side of my heritage.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

*Send me some!!!*



OO7 said:


> I typically just sell to friends and family to cover costs. I don't have the legal stuff in order to sell it commercially. Next batch I make I can let you know if you wanted to try it.
> 
> I have been told though that its the best hot sauce people have had . . . its a little sweet at first with a fiery finish and very smooth. Its nothing like a tabasco with that harsh vinegar tinge and its not so hot that it has no flavor.


Put me on the mailing list when the next batch is ready!! I love hot sauce and that sounds amazing!!!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Stripes said:


> Building things out of LEGO (gotta do something when the weather's not riding friendly or stuck inside otherwise):


*Congratulations on being a bada#$ That is some serious Lego kung-fu.*


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mojojojoaf said:


> Thanks - yes those are our daughters. We have been married over 20 years and thats our contribution to the world. Good girls too.
> 
> As far as guns go I believe in a very hands approach to helping young men find the strength to keep their hands off my daughters. they find the strength or they see the samoan side of my heritage.


Lol...Too funny!You dont have to tell me,I grew up in Carson Ca. and we have more Samoans here than on the Island! I learned a LONG time ago not to push any buttons!Made some great friends along the way!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Mine other passion are my dogs (all rescues) and photography.
I have 4 different photography apps on my iPhone 4 to go along with my Canon 20D and new GoPro HD 960.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

*Some of several passions*

My Fiance, Our Kids, Golfing, Caving and my Bird Dog Brody


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

socalMX said:


> Lol...Too funny!You dont have to tell me,I grew up in Carson Ca. and we have more Samoans here than on the Island! I learned a LONG time ago not to push any buttons!Made some great friends along the way!


Really? Hahaha I lived in Wilmington until I was 7 right off of Avalon and L. Mom graduated from Banning High. Too funny.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

SCCA Rally Cross, going fast on the dirt



























Track driving


















Bass playin'


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mojojojoaf said:


> Really? Hahaha I lived in Wilmington until I was 7 right off of Avalon and L. Mom graduated from Banning High. Too funny.


Oh crazy,I know exactly where thats at! Yea,the Carson Banning rivalry runs deep! Where you at now?Just livin the Hamo lifestyle!Faa Samoa!!!


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

For me its mostly cycling. Road and mountain. Its also a large part of my job as well.

But my other passions are

Fly fishing - haven't been yet this year, so no pictures. Got back into shooting. Picked up an SA XDm .40 3 months ago.


----------



## Nare (Jul 6, 2011)

Anything I can do outdoors!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

socalMX said:


> Oh crazy,I know exactly where thats at! Yea,the Carson Banning rivalry runs deep! Where you at now?Just livin the Hamo lifestyle!Faa Samoa!!!


Been in SoCal Ventura County up until 6 months ago in Utah now- found a job up this way paid more than SoCal - beautiful country.


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

Floorball.
I play in a team that competes in regional league (5th division) here in Finland. I'm also the "coach" of the team. Maybe this year we get ourselves promoted. At least we'll try our best.


----------



## AdventureSarah (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't have any pics to share right now, but I'll work on that. I'm passioante about my 2 dogs. One is a blue heeler/bassett hound mix, and the other is a plott hound/walker hound mix. Beautiful girls! 

Otherwise, my big passion other than mountain biking is ultramarathon running. I also love hiking, kayaking, camping, fishing.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

Honda Guy said:


> I'm into shooting as well as riding dirt bikes.
> 
> chrisg67, is that a cz452 varmint? I shoot a fullstock 452 myself.


it is! i love shooting that gun. doesnt hesitate to put all 5 in a dime at 100y


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

lol some tard gave me neg rep because he thinks guns suck. must be sad to have such a padded sheltered life that you get upset at something you dont know anything about 

thanks, you tool! so very welcoming to this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

My other passion....is shooting. I got into class3 firearms/silencers in early 2009 and went crazy with it. Ive always been a avid shooter and collected guns but the class3 is so addicting. Needless to say my home is well protected.

Its nice to be able to go out back and shoot in my backyad without disturbing the neighbors.













































































































My carry combo...Ive since put the spyderco up in the safe and im now using a HK Tumult automatic out the front knife. Its a super light combo, I carry it everywhere but when im on duty.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

OO7 said:


> I typically just sell to friends and family to cover costs. I don't have the legal stuff in order to sell it commercially. Next batch I make I can let you know if you wanted to try it.
> 
> I have been told though that its the best hot sauce people have had . . . its a little sweet at first with a fiery finish and very smooth. Its nothing like a tabasco with that harsh vinegar tinge and its not so hot that it has no flavor.


I would love to get my hands on some of that. I will pay all cost to have some sent down to Louisiana. Let me know if you would be interested.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love Jeepin', hunting hogs and fishing along with my MTB.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

I'm no audiophile with a golden ear, but this is good stuff. I use it while commuting. On the train, not on the bicycle.. 

JH16 earphones. So named because it has 8 drivers per side, making a total of 16. :thumbsup:


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

sledding the woods in winter


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

ericF600 said:


> wow, I am the first to say snowmobiling?? must be my climate  that and the motorcycle, which has yet to be used this year


I am right there with you. I am a human powered sports guy,whose favorite activity is snowmobling the mountains.


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

hey, snow! nice man. I love it as well, but bummed I lost the crank in my sled last year. eh, I guess after 9000+ miles it is bound to happen. using the wifes/spare sled for now  time to dig up some pics now..


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Well, it's official. One of the mods is a puss and doesn't like guns. So much in fact that he/she deleted my entire thread about firearms and they knew there were to many good points in there. I don't know what it is with people that hate guns.....did they have a gun chase them down street one day? O that's right, guns are inatimate objects unable of doing something on their own, kinda like a kitchen knife. For a kitchen knife to hurt someone a person must use it incorrectly......same with a gun. But now I'm using LOGIC. Sorry about that, some here don't know what that is. *


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Firefighter1291 said:


> *Well, it's official. One of the mods is a puss and doesn't like guns. So much in fact that he/she deleted my entire thread about firearms and they knew there were to many good points in there. I don't know what it is with people that hate guns.....did they have a gun chase them down street one day? O that's right, guns are inatimate objects unable of doing something on their own, kinda like a kitchen knife. For a kitchen knife to hurt someone a person must use it incorrectly......same with a gun. But now I'm using LOGIC. Sorry about that, some here don't know what that is. *


Please don't start this. So often has this bulls**t taken over what is an MTB forum. Leave it for another place and time.


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ummm. General discussion is for anything.....if my thread were about socks it wouldn't have been deleted. 

I bet the person that deleted it wears a seatbelt when they drive, as you never know when your going to get in an accident. The same reason why i carry a gun everyday. I don't know if I'll need it and if I do the police are 6-8min away. I use logic, and others do not, this is why our world is the way it is.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Socks - Guns... Hmmm, I see your point... I always wear a synthetic North Face ankle sock that I got online for $24 bucks for a pack of 6. Best online purchase I ever made, and I don't have to wait for any "just in case" to be able to benefit from them EVERY day! Fancy that!!! Faced with a threat out on the trail, I just whip off the sneaker and Voila! Threat immobilised immediately!


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

rockerc said:


> Socks - Guns... Hmmm, I see your point... I always wear a synthetic North Face ankle sock that I got online for $24 bucks for a pack of 6. Best online purchase I ever made, and I don't have to wait for any "just in case" to be able to benefit from them EVERY day! Fancy that!!! Faced with a threat out on the trail, I just whip off the sneaker and Voila! Threat immobilised immediately!


:thumbsup:Black socks are better....no blood stains.

How it should read

General Discussion
Post in the section about anything you want...wait... No gun talk! They scare me!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

fireman1291 said:


> :thumbsup:Black socks are better....no blood stains.
> 
> How it should read
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Here we go!


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

Firefighter1291 said:


> *Well, it's official. One of the mods is a puss and doesn't like guns. So much in fact that he/she deleted my entire thread about firearms and they knew there were to many good points in there. I don't know what it is with people that hate guns.....did they have a gun chase them down street one day? O that's right, guns are inatimate objects unable of doing something on their own, kinda like a kitchen knife. For a kitchen knife to hurt someone a person must use it incorrectly......same with a gun. But now I'm using LOGIC. Sorry about that, some here don't know what that is. *


eh let it go. as much as i love guns, its expected to not go over well here.

then again, i am afraid of spiders...if there was a thread about spiders i would delete it :eekster:


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

I have 9mm Glock I keep in my sock drawer.............just saying


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Let's get two threads locked down! Moar gun talk!


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

lolol, forget it. ok ok.....Ill stick to bike talk on this forum....I guess mountain biking and guns only go together in FL.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

I've always enjoyed live music and photography, and lately I've been trying my hand at concert photography. I've landed a few small paying gigs, but nothing big yet.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

fireman1291 said:


> lolol, forget it. ok ok.....Ill stick to bike talk on this forum....I guess mountain biking and guns only go together in FL.


Ive been on this forum for five years now. Gun talk gets quickly smacked down. I feel that with the global population of MTBR, many are not familiar and from areas where guns are either illegal or shunned. Not everyone has or agrees with the 2nd amendment and there is always the guys from both sides that just can't let it go. There is never a grown-up conversation about firearms on this forum. That's all fine and dandy with me, to each their own. It does kind of suck when I can't speak of or show support of my most passionate hobby here on MTBR. Bikes come in a very close second though on my "Passion" list.

~Sodak


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

pixelninja said:


> I've always enjoyed live music and photography, and lately I've been trying my hand at concert photography. I've landed a few small paying gigs, but nothing big yet.


Some very cool pictures!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree 100%. Thats some great photography work! A master behind the lens...


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> I agree 100%. Thats some great photography work! A master behind the lens...


A master? Hardly, but thanks for the kind words!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> Ive been on this forum for five years now. Gun talk gets quickly smacked down. I feel that with the global population of MTBR, many are not familiar and from areas where guns are either illegal or shunned. Not everyone has or agrees with the 2nd amendment and there is always the guys from both sides that just can't let it go. There is never a grown-up conversation about firearms on this forum. That's all fine and dandy with me, to each their own. It does kind of suck when I can't speak of or show support of my most passionate hobby here on MTBR. Bikes come in a very close second though on my "Passion" list.
> 
> ~Sodak


Think one of my wife's older clients (I am talking in her 80's) said it best... When it comes to public taxes and "paying" for certain services like Police, Government, Fire, etc. there are some services that I can provide for myself and some I cannot. With regards to Fire and Police. If someone robs my house, I can buy a gun and institute my own "just" to teach them a lesson (something our society is quickly getting away from and starting to coddle our inmates). But when it comes to my house on fire, I cannot put that out by myself. All the other stuff, well that is just political and beauracratic BS!"

We absolutely love her! And she has a concealed firearms license and cares a .38 Special (I think) with her everywhere. Personally, I am one that believes we need to re-instate the gladitorial arena for serious offenders. You take someone's life, guess what, you don't get a free pass just because your lawyer knows how to run their mouth. Time for you to fight for yours!

But back on topic, DEFINITELY awesome photos there PixelNinja!!! What setup did you use? Sorry don't have my exif pluggin here at work.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

gregnash said:


> But back on topic, DEFINITELY awesome photos there PixelNinja!!! What setup did you use? Sorry don't have my exif pluggin here at work.


Gosh, thanks guys. :blush: 

I shoot with a Nikon D300 and my 2 primary lenses are a Tamron 17-50/f2.8 and a Sigma 70-200/f2.8. I'd love to step up to the D700 and the Nikon versions of these 2 lenses, but for now this setup works well.


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thx for the support guys. I ran my mouth to the moderator and hopefully he sees that I was just pissed and lets me hang here. We will see. I love mountain biking just as much as shooting.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

yea.....AWESOME pic 'pixelninja'!


..

.....

......I'm referring to ur avatar....:drool:


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Backpacking and Jeeping.

Taft Point in Yosemite and Paradise Valley trail in Kings Canyon.









Doorless and topless in Death Valley, never again.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice pics TRAUMA!Yea,Death Valley can be brutal at times!One of the most beautifully eerie places on the planet!


----------



## errorunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

Autocrossing, picked up a 93 Miata for $500 and spent much more on upgrades.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

errorunknown said:


> Autocrossing, picked up a 93 Miata for $500 and spent much more on upgrades.


Great pick up! The miata's aren't the fastest thing out there, but man are they FUN to drive!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Nice pics TRAUMA!Yea,Death Valley can be brutal at times!One of the most beautifully eerie places on the planet!


The only thing that was brutal was being caked in dust. :lol:


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

errorunknown said:


> Autocrossing, picked up a 93 Miata for $500 and spent much more on upgrades.


I wish i did that instead of dropping thousands building my car for the track.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rubicons rock! also belong to a jeep club. yesterday we where clearing out a trail with a landrover club.

some of the group










small part of the trail. alot steeper then it looks and very sketch, if you don't have lockers you weren't getting up.






Untitled from single sprocket on Vimeo.

lot of rock ledges and climbs, short wb works better... better have skid plates


----------



## Yelm (Jul 10, 2011)

I love movies, tech/gadgets (mostly phone related), lifting weights/fitness but my main passion is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu an mixed martial arts.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

My other passion is photography and my Volkswagens


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

^do you post on ar15chatterbox.com?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

No sir. I'm not familiar with that site


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Outside of cycling, skiing is my next passion. I can't say I prefer one over the other. They compliment each other so well. I started skiing first and picked up mountain biking as my summer alternative. Just got my 4 year old on skis last season. Can't wait for next season.

I also dabble in photography. I think I really like nighttime urban photography. It might be that it's just the only time I have to shoot.

I have some other hobbies that I still do occasionally but not with the regularity I would like. Surfing, Shooting (sporting clays/skeet/trap), Backpacking. We still do camping, but as a family and usually from the back of the car.

Photos: 
Big Ben/London
Grant Park in Chicago
St Louis Arch (with no post-processing, I was surprised when I saw how this shot turned out)


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Boating...


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

have to agree with a few of other guys.....jeepin rocks

























daily driver 4in and 32s (now 32 MT)









and i love camping with my dogs...the bigger one (137lb) is a rottweiler mix and other one is rottweiler husky mix (not related)


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

Here are some of my hobbies...

My mini me swapped civic before I blew it up, did a ton of work to this taught me so much and learned to drive stick when I picked it up 










My bike, about them 72 hrs on it, bought in pittsburgh, moved to buff haven't rode it in 5 yrs and sold it 










My puppy  Got her when I was a depressed individual 










Big into nitro and electric rc cars...here are some, have many more

Current project









































And my current fun, after I recover


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleferd said:


> My other passion is photography and my Volkswagens


Nice photos (and nice cars!!).

Just curious, how do you deal with speed bumps?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thestig_Wj - 

I have to admit, I'm not a fan of those Cherokee's but that is CLEAN! I like that. What did you do to get the bumpers black? Paint? I generally see jeeps with grey ones that are faded and cracked. 4in lift plus stock rims and tires looks pretty cool too.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleferd said:


> My other passion is photography and my Volkswagens[/IMG]


Excellent lighting!


----------



## desert flower (Oct 6, 2007)

I do indeed love my not so little trail pup, snowboarding, and even knitting. But the hobby you might like best is stained glass. Hope you like it...


----------



## 73h 8r!110 (Jan 25, 2008)

the stained glass reminds me of the electronic memory game, "Simon"..

...but seriously, that is pretty cool. have you made any bicycle shaped pieces?


----------



## BreathofCepheus (Jul 11, 2011)

These pictures are great! Keep them coming!


----------



## flexo (May 2, 2011)

This is mine


----------



## desert flower (Oct 6, 2007)

73h 8r!110 said:


> the stained glass reminds me of the electronic memory game, "Simon"..
> 
> ...but seriously, that is pretty cool. have you made any bicycle shaped pieces?


Thanks 73. I used to love that game. Never made any bicycle "shaped" pieces, but make pieces with bike parts, specifically the chainrings. Here's another:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

pixelninja said:


> Excellent lighting!


Thank you


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Pableras said:


> Nice photos (and nice cars!!).
> 
> Just curious, how do you deal with speed bumps?


They're on air ride. I hit a button to raise them up.


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

thestig_wj said:


> have to agree with a few of other guys.....jeepin rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rottweiler husky mix is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

My primary passion is photographing the incredible sights I see doing all of my other Passions (including MTB) !











SCUBA diving:






Backpacking:
















Hang Gliding, which I recently restarted:





And not to leave out rock climbing, the source of my avatar.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

*My other hobbies/passions*

Yes, Goldens rock!


















So do Newfs









and like it or not, so does target shooting


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

ProjectDan35,

Thanks, I have a lot of work into the grand cherokee it started life as 2wd but I have converted it to 4wd with D44s front and rear and as with any project its not done I'm working on making long arms for the front, a rear swing out tire carrier and half doors for it all should be done this winter when my riding slows down....as for the bumpers and side trim I used spray paint that is made for plastic and it holds up well and I think it looks good 

Kamil

Thank you I get stopped often while walking him that picture doesn't do him justice his eyes are striking in natural light especially against the black coat. I always use him as an example for people looking for a dog and tell them to contact the shelter or rescue organization because there are some wonderful dogs in need of a home (both dogs are from a local rescue)

Sorry to drag on but keep the passion coming I love the pictures


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

ric426 said:


>


Hat Trick!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's one. Out for a long walk on a warm day:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

my vw!


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Plummit said:


> Hat Trick!


Murphy taught herself to carry three tennis balls. She also figured out how to flip a Frisbee over and carry a couple of balls around in it. She was the smartest dog I've ever known. I still miss her.

My son's friend made this after we lost her


----------



## interlude27 (Aug 18, 2008)

My great Pyrenees/Foxhound, girl, and bike! 

Edit: Hate to be redundant, but Thestig...I am truly jealous. Love jeeps, and love dogs. Ill post a pic of my old ***** when I have 10 posts...lol.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I went to an air show today...

Before they were taken out for the show: the oldest currently flying aircraft in the world and the first aerobatic aircraft that I remember seeing (back in 1970s).










Some old aircraft










A fuzzy pic of a couple of awsome pilots and their aircraft.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the old aircraft!They look like some models I built as a kid!


----------



## jbrown6583 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wanted to drop in and say hello! a newbie here on the forum. Have already seen alot that makes me happy to be getting into mtbking.


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Deep sea fishing

__
https://flic.kr/p/5944131823


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944681582


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944119245


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944670300
 Exploring in and racing sailboats


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944667310


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944683588


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944122157


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944672990


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944667310

Caving

__
https://flic.kr/p/5944125131


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944126427


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944677672

I also enjoy playing soccer, building Lego, camping and competitive swimming


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Never posted photos before so I don't know why they don't show up. Any ideas? I clicked on the insert photo button and pasted in the link to flickr


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*edit*

You need to edit the links to end with just the numbers. Take off the "photostream" part


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944677672

example above:


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

SilkMoneyLove said:


> You need to edit the links to end with just the numbers. Take off the "photostream" part
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I can get it to display the link (like your example) but when I put in the bracket IMG stuff I doesn't show as a picture right in the post
How did you get that link to my picture? it showed as blank (no links) when I look at the thread
One more thing, when I figure it out eventually, can I just go back and delete everything from posts such as this one and they will dissapear? Thanks


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

For the image to be inbedded click on the A in the top right corner of the message box to go to Advanced mode and then you put









like the below, however, it doesn't seem to be working for me now? Maybe flckr is blocking for some reason?


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

My other passion......photography.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tsefreeflow (May 21, 2011)

Hot!


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a few class 3 firearms too. Nothing too crazy but a suppressor and SBR.

The sbr is for sale if anybody in GA wants to do an instate transfer.......


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My truck



















My dog



















Having fun with friends










Others include camping, dirtbikes, quads, shooting, skateboarding and making homemade skate decks, rc cars, man stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

SilkMoneyLove said:


> For the image to be inbedded click on the A in the top right corner of the message box to go to Advanced mode and then you put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I tried the IMG stuff but it woulldn't work for me either, I give up, if anyone really wants to see the pics they can click on the links


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Class 3 firearms

Full Auto Uzi: 





Suppressed .22 upper on sbr AR15.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Playing poker. Any poker (draw, hold'em, omaha hi/low, etc). With friends or not.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

pixelninja said:


> Excellent lighting!


Dude, I tried several times to read this simple post but I kept being distracted by that awesome avatar. I actually had to cover that part of the screen to read what you wrote.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm pleasantly surprised to see that there are so many other mountain bikers that are also into shooting. My favorite state recreation area has some nice mountain bike trails, a nice paved road for road riding and an excellent outdoor range. My idea of a perfect day is to go spend a couple of hours at the range and then go ride for a couple of hours. The only thing that could make it better would be if my dogs could come along too.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm one of those people you mountain bikers love to hate. Now you know......


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


What was the premise of that photo?

Mom: Cmon now boys, say 'cheese'
You: FU.CK YOU MOM
Friend: Yea, Fu.ck you MRS. Sasquatch

lol, hardcore


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

old stuff with wheels... Examples...


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Timmy said:


> old stuff with wheels...


That's how my wife describes *me*.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

nikojan said:


> What was the premise of that photo?
> 
> Mom: Cmon now boys, say 'cheese'
> You: FU.CK YOU MOM
> ...


No, I'm taking the picture. After the ride I was joking like "hey smile guys" and I wasn't going to take a picture and they I thought wtf I'll just snap one. They weren't flipping me off and as soon as I pressed the button they both did that on their own. Came out pretty funny so I kept it.


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

ric426 said:


> That's how my wife describes *me*.


:lol: that was a good one


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Like others I also love to Jeep.

In progress









Finally where I am for now with the mods


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Timmy said:


> old stuff with wheels... Examples...


that bronco is awesome! i would love to get one after college...those bikes are pretty cool too man


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Radio Controlled aircraft, especially helicopters. It is expensive and difficult to learn but rewarding. I come from an aviation background having a father who worked for McDonnell-Douglas, Lockheed and Hughes as a design engineer and a mother who also worked for McDonnell-Douglas. Aviation has always been a strong passion and I look to get my private license soon. I even have fun on boring flights in passenger jets but have been on some raucous helicopter flights when I was in the military. In the mean time, the RC stuff works well. Only wish it was as inexpensive as mountain biking...

Other passions have included 4x4 (built a 69 International Scout), shooting, high end home and car audio, boating (rebuilt two boats from the keel up), fishing. Longest running passion has been mountain biking though, it has always been there along with the rest of my passions.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> Radio Controlled aircraft, especially helicopters. It is expensive and difficult to learn but rewarding. I come from an aviation background having a father who worked for McDonnell-Douglas, Lockheed and Hughes as a design engineer and a mother who also worked for McDonnell-Douglas. Aviation has always been a strong passion and I look to get my private license soon. I even have fun on boring flights in passenger jets but have been on some raucous helicopter flights when I was in the military. In the mean time, the RC stuff works well. Only wish it was as inexpensive as mountain biking...
> 
> Other passions have included 4x4 (built a 69 International Scout), shooting, high end home and car audio, boating (rebuilt two boats from the keel up), fishing. Longest running passion has been mountain biking though, it has always been there along with the rest of my passions.


Getting a private licence is one of my dreams. Can't think of anything cooler then waking up at 4am and going for a quick fly :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Not sure where to start here. My other passions include hunting, fishing, camping, recreational shooting, photography and my 2008 Bullitt.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

PASSIONS:

Photography...


















My Jeep...


















the ATV...


















R/C Cars...



























Airbrushing bodies for friends...



























R/C Helicopters...


















Modifying enclosed trailers from THIS:









into THIS:













































Damn, I need a hobby.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> PASSIONS:
> 
> Photography...
> 
> Damn, I need a hobby.


Beautiful job on the trailer! I love the grill...


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Beautiful job on the trailer! I love the grill...


Thanks, I love the grill too! Everything comes off and stores in a drawer. All that stays on the fender is a small white strip (you can kinda see it in the pic).


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha, as mountain bikers we're pretty much all the same people......Or maybe all the other hobbies go hand in hand with mtb.

Photography is a common hobby because you need a way to look at your stuff while youre stuck at work......


----------



## jjonas (Jun 8, 2006)

Flying. Both in 'em and RC. Love aerobatics, just wish I could afford to do more of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Ryan_in_AZ said:


> PASSIONS:
> 
> Photography...
> 
> ...


That is all kinds of bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

dstaks said:


> Big into nitro and electric rc cars...here are some, have many more


Oh how I miss racing r/c cars. That used to be my big passion. I actually raced the HB D8 last, after a few other cars. Now I have MTB as a passion and undergraduate chemistry studies to fill the rest of the time.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

my car! 2002 acura rsx with intake, header, exhaust, short throw shifter, tein lowering springs, and full stereo! many more little mods but i wont bore you... haha


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Fishing, mainly flyfishing for trout and usually manage some offshore a couple of times a year.









As some one else pointed out taking pictures kind of goes hand in hand. Some times mother nature makes it easy.




























wolf!




































To the guy with the rotty husky mix, I used to have one, same blue eyes but longer hair, looked like an border collie. Best damned dog that has ever decided to grace me with their presence.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Hey Ryan, I assume you frequent RR or HF? Your heli hauler looks familiar. I go by JasonJ on those forums.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks matt he is a damn good dog...i love rotties they are the perfect dog 

ryan in az i love the one truck body....im a huge BUCS fan


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> Hey Ryan, I assume you frequent RR or HF? Your heli hauler looks familiar. I go by JasonJ on those forums.


Yeah, I'm that guy.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

thestig_wj said:


> thanks matt he is a damn good dog...i love rotties they are the perfect dog
> 
> ryan in az i love the one truck body....im a huge BUCS fan


Here you go then... (My friend is a huge Bucs fan too, I did it for him. Everything is painted, no stickers!)


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

james68823 said:


> Oh how I miss racing r/c cars. That used to be my big passion. I actually raced the HB D8 last, after a few other cars. Now I have MTB as a passion and undergraduate chemistry studies to fill the rest of the time.


Speaking of the D8 had one but never got around to completing it, nice car. Yes MTB is taking over and soon college for web design. I'm loosing interest fast, so I'm trying to get out and sell off while I can, not the same..


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

fire02red said:


> my car! 2002 acura rsx with intake, header, exhaust, short throw shifter, tein lowering springs, and full stereo! many more little mods but i wont bore you... haha


Beautiful :thumbsup: My 96 civic had some mods before I killed it, I'd be interested to hear what else you have done?


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ferrettank (Jun 18, 2011)

MY favorite hobbys in the order of awesomeness
1 Mountain biking 
2 3d art, and modding games( the geeky side of me)
3 working the bikes, sometimes I rebuild stuff jest for the heck of it
4 paintball
5 Scale RC crawlers


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

I do a little of this sometimes...




























:thumbsup:

A bit of this too..


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Fast cars and making them faster:
This passion began with a 2000 Z28, I don' have any pictures available, but it was black over tan leather, t-tops, LS6 top end and intake manifold,SLP lid, ram air intake, cat back exhaust, tune, centerline clutch, eibach sport springs with decarbon struts, 125 shot of nitrous. Never had it dyno'd but it was probably putting down about 380-390rwhp (off the bottle).

1986 Porsche 944 Turbo (951) Then I got the Porsche bug, it's been downhill ever since. This one was rediculously modded, long story short: Bored from a 2.5L to a 2.7L, huge turbo, stripped ~300lbs from it. It put down 387rwhp on 14psi before being street tuned to 15psi (right around 400rwhp)









1992 Eagle Talon Tsi: I found this car bone stock in Italy (for those of you who are familiar with DSMs, this almost never happens), 2G MAS and intake, FMIC, evo injectors, race exhaust, ported manifold and tubo, etc, dyno'd 308awhp on 18psi.









2005 Cayenne S: A wife and 3 kids after my first Porsche, this one will be staying the way it is...for now.









2010 GT3 RS...not yet, but my portfolio is working on it:


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

Going in circles.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

Ryan that's badass I don't own any type of RC car but I would buy that...I like alstotts number on the side thats a nice touch


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

*My other passion*

RC helicopters...This is the only pic I could round up at the moment........I need to find cheaper hobbies


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

ChipM said:


> I do a little of this sometimes...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> A bit of this too..


That is very nice! I am partial to a little race track action, but only on track days, not races. Bit long in the tooth now... Love the Triumph. I see you are another MotoGP fan from the pictures on the wall, Lorenzo at Laguna? Or can Vale pull something stupid out of the bag against all the odds? As a long term Vale fan, I just cannot shake off the feeling that he is going to do do one more thing that is going to top 'em all... then retire gracefully... we all love a good story!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Nice seeing all these RC helicopters here. I thought for sure I would be the only one and end up neg repped for contributing to global warming from burning all that nitro. Also nice seeing so many Raptors. Now I have to figure out how to give + rep to everyone with helicopters, I have yet to master this rep thing...


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

My other hobbies are Mustangs and photography... here are a few of them combined.




























My baby...









Saleen supercharger (@ 10psi), Racecraft suspension, Pro 5.0 shifter, Mangnaflow exhaust, Corsa mufflers... lots of other boring (but necessary stuff too). Right now I'm right around 500rwhp which makes for a lot of fun. 

Inis Mor (Aran Islands)









Ashford Castle, Mayo, Ireland









Some old tree near Sedona, AZ









Random flowers









Sorry for all the photos...  ...I only have a few thousand others I haven't shared.


----------



## littlecricket (Jul 19, 2011)

My jeep wrangler rubicon
My Ducati 996
Photography
Film
I play softball and soccer

I work in IT so if it's tech related I've probably broken it and put it back together

Those are the big ones at the moment.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00gauge (Nov 26, 2010)

My primary passion is triathlon:



















I picked up MTB as a method of cross-training and have been in love ever since.


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I forgot:
My thing's dinosaur noises, here's a T-rex; RAWR


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

CBRsteve said:


> My other hobbies are Mustangs and photography...


THIS ... is a Mustang


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

i play a decent game of golf, but these days i'm pretty into photography...some landscapes, but a lot of wildlife and birds...


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

My Family, Bowhunting, Flyfishing, Land Cruisers and pulling triggers. In varying orders depending on the day.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

perttime said:


> THIS ... is a Mustang


A two seater! Very cool. I'm partial to the P-38 too.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Rock Climbing
Surfing
Photography
Reading good books


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

cohenfive said:


> i play a decent game of golf, but these days i'm pretty into photography...some landscapes, but a lot of wildlife and birds...


THAT is an Amazing shot! Beautiful work there...


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

rockerc said:


> THAT is an Amazing shot! Beautiful work there...


thanks! that shot was taken from my driveway...we have a family of red tailed hawks in the neighborhood and for a couple of days one of the parents hung out on top of our next door neighbor's tree..i went out with my long lens and did some shooting and just happened to be there when a jay was hassling the hawk trying to get him to leave...which clearly he wasn't going to do.


----------



## dibbs (Feb 23, 2008)

motorcycle trials


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

dibbs said:


> motorcycle trials


That's some bada** stuff man! Mountainbiking and driving race cars doesnt even compare to the skill that this takes.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Pattersonmotorsports13m said:


> That's some bada** stuff man! Mountainbiking and driving race cars doesnt even compare to the skill that this takes.


Come on... Everything takes extreme skill at high levels of competition or if you just want to be perfect.

It is just different skills. My mother has much better skills at knitting sweaters than I do riding motorbikes


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

*Making old trucks look new again*

Old Broncos rule!!!

Bob


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ very nice! But I must ask, why did you go white letters in on the tires?


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

Winter fun:


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

Car fun:


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

BIG FUN: 35 feet, 1140 horsepower, 85 mph. And very, very thirsty.:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sommerfliesby said:


> BIG FUN: 35 feet, 1140 horsepower, 85 mph. And very, very thirsty.:thumbsup:


I bet that thing could rip the bikini tops right off the girls at 85 mph


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I bet that thing could rip the bikini tops right off the girls at 85 mph


That is how I gauge how well I am driving. Way better than a GPS speedo.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sommerfliesby said:


> That is how I gauge how well I am driving. Way better than a GPS speedo.


+ rep :thumbsup:


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

dibbs said:


> motorcycle trials


That's awesome! I've always marveled at good trials riders. I tried bicycle trials back in the '90's. I was lousy at it. I quickly realized that you needed to be young, light, agile and strong. Unfortunately, I was old, heavy, clumsy and weak. Not much has changed. Still got the bike and the scars on my shins though.


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^ very nice! But I must ask, why did you go white letters in on the tires?


Stupid tire dealer installed them that way because "that's the way most people prefer." I actually prefer them out, as you indicate. But they agreed to switch them around when I bring it in for rotation. Just haven't got around to it yet.

Bob


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Bituman said:


> Stupid tire dealer installed them that way because "that's the way most people prefer." I actually prefer them out, as you indicate. But they agreed to switch them around when I bring it in for rotation. Just haven't got around to it yet.
> 
> Bob


I wasn't going to insult you, but anyone who's anyone knows that those tires aren't those tires if they are letters in! I run my AT's with white letters out :thumbsup:


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bituman said:


> Old Broncos rule!!!
> 
> Bob


beautiful, I have a love for Broncos, I have had a few but never a early Bronco. But yous is just how I would do one:thumbsup:


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

sommerfliesby said:


> BIG FUN: 35 feet, 1140 horsepower, 85 mph. And very, very thirsty.:thumbsup:


Holy S##T!! its all i have to say right now.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Luigiugueto said:


> Holy S##T!! its all i have to say right now.


Yeah. You must be saying that about the GPH when he's full throttle.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to get 1.5 mpg...but that was with twin 415 hp fuel injected motors. This winter, I built 540 cu carbed motors...I haven't had the heart to figure what the mileage is now.

Honestly...my boating friends don't understand my obsession with biking...but I love good singletrack as much as a fast ride...probably more cuz it's a lot less $$!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

sommerfliesby said:


> I used to get 1.5 mpg...but that was with twin 415 hp fuel injected motors. This winter, I built 540 cu carbed motors...I haven't had the heart to figure what the mileage is now.
> 
> Honestly...my boating friends don't understand my obsession with biking...but I love good singletrack as much as a fast ride...probably more cuz it's a lot less $$!


I'd say...............Mine.


----------



## ferrettank (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay 10 posts!

This hobby is right next to mountain biking
3d art 









































and a ingame pic


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

the models are awesome....i really like the subject matter


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I do some photography...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

mattbikeboy said:


> I do some photography...


The one pic looks like a friend of mine is in it , Jack, he owns a couple Anytime fitness here in Vegas.


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

1200WHP, 15:1 compression. Enough said.


----------



## ineedtrainingwheels (Sep 2, 2008)

My passion is making jewelry with bicycle parts and chainmaille.http://www.bikepartjewelry.com and newer stuff here on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/bikepartjewelry


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Hot Rods and Racecars



























My son at 14 years old.









Very few 14 years olds can say they've BEAT the Legendary Red Farmer.


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

ironlegsracer said:


> Hot Rods and Racecars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a crate late or super late?


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

Also very few can say they have a national championship at Daytona Kart Week. *cough cough*


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow and I thought mountain biking was expensive.

I have jumped from hobby to hobby through out my life, but some big ones

Surfing, skiing and snowboarding, world or warcraft, skateboarding, music (used to play in a ska band for a few years), and most recently I have gotten very into homebrewing beer.


----------



## chickenwing71 (Jul 31, 2011)

Passions... Huge into computers and programming. I also adore math and physics. Still in college, so the novelty hasn't worn off quite yet.


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Pattersonmotorsports13m said:


> Is that a crate late or super late?


Crate, since he was 13 when he started DLM, after driving go karts 4 years and a half season in mini stocks (asphalt) I figured a crate would be a good start.


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

ironlegsracer said:


> Crate, since he was 13 when he started DLM, after driving go karts 4 years and a half season in mini stocks (asphalt) I figured a crate would be a good start.


For sure, I raced karts for 8 years then I got the mod lite this is my 2nd year in it, super late is the next step. Getting on the 3 mile long Rocket waiting list here shortly. I can't believe he lasted a half season on asphalt!!! More of a man than me. Lol


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

sommerfliesby said:


> Winter fun:


i really need to get myself a sled this season...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

My other intrests?

Racing my volvo and stuff:

























Playing with guns:
























re-enacting


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Pattersonmotorsports13m said:


> Also very few can say they have a national championship at Daytona Kart Week. *cough cough*


Yes, that is impressive. I know just how hard it is to win kart races. We've never had the budget to do alot of big races. Dirt Oval track racing whether it be karts or cars is the hardest, most competitive racing there is.PERIOD. We did manage to win a couple of track championships, in blue plate and gold plate and it's not easy. We never got to do sprint racing because there's not anything on a regular basis around here. A friend of our was a big time enduro karter. He ran the twin engine lay down karts. They hit about 135mph at Daytona. My son loves it. I wish I could make him more competitive, but I'm a hotrodder/drag racer(in other words suck at setup) with no real budget to set aside. We just race when we can afford it.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> My other intrests?
> 
> re-enacting


Jeez! This looks just like what we did for real in the British Army basic... Same uniform, Lee Enfields and the fabulous, and very-heavy-on-a-long-hot-day-of-battle-training Bren gun...


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Pattersonmotorsports13m said:


> For sure, I raced karts for 8 years then I got the mod lite this is my 2nd year in it, super late is the next step. Getting on the 3 mile long Rocket waiting list here shortly. I can't believe he lasted a half season on asphalt!!! More of a man than me. Lol


Basically I wasn't planning on moving him up that fast. Someone offered him a free ride and I let him try it for one race and he did really well so I let him race a few more. He was told to lay back for 3 races. He won his 5th race. Was running 2nd against a car that didn't pass tech until the rad. hose blew off in the 6th race. The guy he was driving for knew his stuff and had good cars.


----------



## JAKEtheDOG (Sep 14, 2005)

*Music*

Used to be my profession. Now just a hobby.


----------



## Shortys7777 (Aug 1, 2011)

Volkswagens, Boston Sports, Snowboarding


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Jeez! This looks just like what we did for real in the British Army basic... Same uniform, Lee Enfields and the fabulous, and very-heavy-on-a-long-hot-day-of-battle-training Bren gun...


Well the idea is to make it as real as possible, so I would hope you guys did the exact same things, haha. I only do 2nd and 1st World war for the 5th btn. Coldstream Guards. I haven't done any events in some time now due to $$ issues, and all the cars pictured above have both broken down/blown up so I don't really own a working car at the moment. This makes driving to events kinda hard.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

:smallviolin:Can I get some REP POWER for this awesome thread I created!!! :band:


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

Getting my wife to ride trails! We've been together for 15 years, married 10 and I either wore her down or she realized that if I have her as a riding buddy then that's less time I have to go to the bar:eekster:

I love that little lady. After a 3 hour ride @ Alligpipis, PA she earned a right of passage...a real mtn bike, but she'll have to wait until I buy enough parts to finish my Monkey

Damn cameraphones!! I thought she was smiling when I snapped it. Don't tell anyone that she is forever immortalized on mtbr.com with a frown on her face, I would be in the dog-house for sure!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, i noticed there were a lot of photographers on here and i just wanted to post a link to a photo of the week contest. There is a $5 gift card to best buy for the winner. A topic is chosen you enter your photo and then everyone votes and a winner/ new topic is announced on friday. thanks everyone!

http://thephotooftheweek.com/


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine is photography for the most part .... guitar too, it's a toss up. Anyway, here are a few pix!


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*snowboarding!*

Snowboarding if I'm not mountain biking!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i used to be a pool player... really want to get back into it


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

telethor said:


> Bike-assisted skiing in the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet it does suck moving from UT to NC. Love the BROS. I got the 179's and love them.


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

Some great pics guys!


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

My hobby is NOT taking pictures. See attached pix.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hiking with my dog! 
this trail also happens to be my favorite places to ride near my house


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

nice... dog!

im one of those who would quit work if i won the lottery. 

mtn biking, fishing/kayaking , snowboarding, camping, glass rips are my main hobbies...


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

summer sucks
rivers to ridge tops 365


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Building a mountain bike trail for thousands of to enjoy each year until mankind ceases to exist.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Glenn D. said:


>


:thumbsup:

I can spot a Seagull headstock from a mile away. I own an S6 Original.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Ice Hockey


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Whitewater boating w/my hubby. He's a class 5 boater and cat surfer. I am a great passenger and shuttle bunny..This year the water has been especially good. Our Grand Canyon permit was up this year - after a 15 year wait we had 18 days and 277 miles of the Colorado River. Our trips take us all over the PNW and sometimes into Canada.

Grand Canyon, June of this year









More Grand Canyon ( 18 days, 277 miles)









Lower Salmon River, confluence with the Snake









Paddle rafting, Clark Fork, Montana









Hell's Canyon in the fall









Hubby on the Lochsa









Middle Fork Salmon









Tandem cat, Wenatchee









Tandem Cat sufing, Wenatchee river









Alsek Lake, Tatshenshini-Alsek River, Alaska


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Those Cat rafts look amazing... I have never done any of this, but every time I see it, I am drawn... I had a friend who won a private trip permit to the Grand canyon, and had places on a 3 week trip I could have taken. I just couldn't fit it in with work tho... one day!


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

I have several passions. I can't limit it to just 1 or 2.

Deer hunting on my farm.










Guiding pheasant hunts W/Max on my farm




























Drag racing my 2006 Charger.




















XCSkiing


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn, you guys get sh|t done. Esp like the nice photos and the sweet axes. Passion aplenty.

We just hang around and get high...










Sleep in...










Booze it up...










Chase women...


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

^
Sick!


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

racing karts with my son


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

I do some photography too, but a bit different......look up!!


HaRGB M8 Lagoon Nebula 185min Final by jsigone, on Flickr


IC 1396 HaRGB less halo by jsigone, on Flickr


NGC 7000 and IC 5070 first 2 panels by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been playing the piano since age 3 and the trumpet/flugelhorn since age 13. I played keyboards/synthesizers professionally for many years, but quit in my mid-20's to go back and finish up college; but, kept going till I finished my Ph.D. I was on a 25-year hiatus from music until 2008. Through Facebook some old musician buddies contacted me this summer, and I've been playing or jamming with some notable pros around L.A. All good, clean fun.

I also have a passion for both fresh and salt water fishing, hiking, camping, and tennis (which I played competitively in high school).


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

jsigone said:


> I do some photography too, but a bit different......look up!!
> 
> 
> HaRGB M8 Lagoon Nebula 185min Final by jsigone, on Flickr
> ...


those are awesome!


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

jsigone, can I use for wallpaper? thanks


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to say, this mountain bike riding crowd is one diversely talented bunch. So many cool contributions...

Mike


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

not mine but im usually driving mine so never end up with photos of mine.....


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Jul 21, 2011)

Racing, autocross and some awesome roads. If anyone lives close to western NC, eastern TN, northern SC or northern Georgia they should visit the "tail of the dragon".


----------



## schnide (Aug 12, 2011)

socalMX said:


>


I love the 250r man! I sold my 450f, and recently bought a used 125 to ride for fun. Braaaaapp!!!


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

Radio Controlled, electric, 1/10th scale competative rock crawling... Build them, tweak them, compete with them.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*What my wife calls my Mistress...15.65 lbs of aluminum badassery ('09 CAAD9):*










*And my work; restoring landmarks (NYC City Hall):*


----------



## horseflesh (Jul 31, 2011)

Scuba diving, RC airplanes, pinball, and photography... though neither of these photos are especially good. (I really like the dive photo because it was an awesome cavern dive, but my poor old camera was struggling in the dark. That's the dive guide in front of me.)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That dive pic is insane!Looks like your in a giant aquariam!


----------



## chevy_jlewis (Mar 23, 2010)

CLICK LINK>>>>>>> 14 gallon biocube - YouTube My 14 gallon saltwater tank. It is perfect size and not as hard to take care of as people say. (first youtube video taken on my iphone sorry)


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Mandatory Soundtrack:

-----> Jaws Theme Song - YouTube <-----


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hockey



80's Freestyle Bikes



Growing awesome Mustaches


Hanging out at the beach with friends...


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

My two outdoor passions other than mtb: stand up paddling and hiking !


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

five5 said:


> 80's Freestyle Bikes


PK Ripper! FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## charley586 (Aug 27, 2011)

Motocross for over 24 years (weel 14 riding... 10 years wating)

Duathlon


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

I dig photography, cars, bikes, and music. I love playing on my turntables. Time during the winter is taken up very quickly.


----------



## sidewinding (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn five5 you seriously must have ten grand into that collection! I am sure it is at least worth that much! So cool! I have a 85 diamond back cool streak mike dominguez. I too share a passion for 80's bmx freestyle and race! I am a huge mongoose fan!


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

I do a lot of strongman competitions here in Illinois.. Which naturally makes cooking a forced passion of mine since my life revolves around food.


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

MUSIC is my passion (always used to be first, but at the moment kind of a tie). Been playing guitar for 13 years... and im 18


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

My other passion (rivaling on addiction) is longboarding.

























Have had too many setups to show


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

Doing more of this; sounds good right now


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

I built this for me.



I built this one for my friend.



I do a lot of tube work for people.


----------



## horseflesh (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm, here is another passion... Cooking. That is 17 lbs of pork shoulder and it will be in the smoker for at least 20 hours. If only you could smell how good that apple and cherry wood smoke is...

I guess _eating_ is the passion, cooking is just how to get there.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

I'm into anything DIY, most recently I built a LCD video projector. Here's a few pics:

About halfway done:









Heres the guts:









And here's a couple of bad results pics. Projected image is 124" diagonal and it's just projected on a dirty white wall:


















I still haven't gotten around to adjusting the colors or building a proper screen yet.

Another thing I'm into is my work, I'm a heavy equipment operator:

















Here's one of a guy that almost rolled, I snapped a few before the boss came!


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

this


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

On two wheels on/off for 35+ years. Also love 
fishing, kayaking, acoustic guitar, ham radio,
rollerblading, jeepin, camping...
Finding time to do all these things is a challenge.
Currently have the items below:


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

pascale27 said:


> this


my friends all know I love to cook.

BBQ Pulled Pork









BBQ Ribs









homemade fried chicken, bacon wrapped meatloaf. Cant find my pictures of seafood gumbo...

Ahh. Here's my gumbo


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

My other passion is computers. I have a 2 year degree in networking and here's a water cooled rig I built about 7 months ago


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Road biking (2010 BMC Pro Machine), motorcycling (2007 ZX6R track/street), hiking, snowshoeing, pc gaming and building my own rigs, running, work to pay for it all.


----------



## joshmarkv (Sep 1, 2011)

Backpacking, Camping, Running & Music are my other passions...


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

five5 said:


> Hockey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diggin the BMX Society t-shirt! Have a few of those meself. Great bunch over there. 
Same name as here?


----------



## NTIMD8 (Sep 3, 2011)

My commuter bike


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine: designing and building new trails. Funny thing, 80-90% of all trail maintenance, design, and construction here in Oneonta, NY is done by the folks who are taking 18-20 credits and will only be around for 4 years. 

For me it's all about the joy of getting to build something my way, they way I want to ride it. On top of that, it's great to go out with the community rippers and see them grinning, or hear the odd out-of-towner inquiring as to "who is responsible for that sick trail?" 

Then there's the great feeling that I am actually contributing to the community that I am a part of and creating something that will be here long after I am gone.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Building trails is very rewarding, even little things like reworking a section or adding a TTF. Definitely have been doing more of that the last few years. Here's a 2 trail slithers I added this year to my local trails:


----------



## DShore (Sep 11, 2011)

I love fishing!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Such a great thread!!! The creator deserves REP POINTS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

I like rock climbing


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

KAZU said:


> I built this for me.
> 
> 
> I do a lot of tube work for people.


nice! unimog axles, hydrosteer, airshocks? do you use the winch to lower the front end for climbs?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Harvo said:


> Radio Controlled, electric, 1/10th scale competative rock crawling... Build them, tweak them, compete with them.


nice! i tinker with them also... here's my latest project.










formula style conversion of an ax10

the real deal...


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Tinkering with cars in general and drag racing. Pics of my 02 SS on the track....



















And a pic of my previous ride, a 2003 MazdaSpeed Protege. Built trans, upgraded turbo, lots of other stuff, still slow......


----------



## yendor65 (Oct 21, 2009)

Juggling......its like and addiction.........i can juggle three things in about 5 different patterns..........going on two years...........if you go to the dirtrag fb page and watch the video of dirtfest i am the juggler aat the end........drinking and juggling is hard


----------



## swamprat26 (Sep 22, 2011)

Traditional bowhunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

singlesprocket said:


> nice! unimog axles, hydrosteer, airshocks? do you use the winch to lower the front end for climbs?


They are actually duece and a half axles.

Full hydro front and rear steer.

Front and rear suckdown winches to prevent unloading and to shift the weight where I want, so yes.

Fox 2.5 airs all four corners.

I sold it and now I'm doing the MTB thing for a while as a build another one.


----------



## Scarier (May 13, 2011)

southernfriedg8r said:


> Hey, put me down for some of that too! Sauce looks awesome!
> 
> That's one of my "other passions", among others, and probably the one I'm most passionate about. I collect hot sauce, I eat hot sauce, I write about hot sauce, and I've dabbled in some graphic work and designed a few labels for some sauces. Not enough room to show off everything, but here's a couple of pics from my collection of around 2500 bottles or so.
> 
> ...


Hmm I see alot of hot sauce but I do not see any Huy Fong Garlic Chili Paste, Sambal Oelek or Sriracha. What's up with that?


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

Here it is in action.


----------



## 2MuchSole (Sep 17, 2011)

I would kill for some hot sauce over here in Aghanistan!! Anything...


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Skiing in winter...









Skiing in summer...









Exploring canyons...









Exploring mountains...









Lightweight backpacking...









Seasons in the mountains...

















Ohh... and photography


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Cartoscro said:


> Socal, it's a small world. I'm a mod of atvriders.


Not sure how long you've been a mod, but I was on there when it was still EXriders.com (ShiftFMX). Here's my quads... unfortunately I gave them up for mountain biking.

450r

































And my 250r (330)


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Cooking, Toyota 4X4's, and 1911's


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

making pretty turns


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

ridingaddict said:


> My other passion is computers. I have a 2 year degree in networking and here's a water cooled rig I built about 7 months ago


WOW, that is very cool man. what it cost you to build if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

im a bit of a bruins fan


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

Jam Bands!


----------



## dubshooter (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a wife (No pictures of her either. I'm protective). We do everything together. Until I get into riding again. She stays away from bikes. I think her parents dropped her when she was young...

My dogs are the best. Jude is a Border Collie/German Pointer mix we rescued in southern Utah. Zed al Refai, well, he's a desert mutt rescued from Kuwait. Named after the first Arab to climb Mt Everest.

We hike together, camp, and on days like today, hang out in the grass in the backyard and do NOTHING but enjoy the weather and the company.










And then there's the job. Maybe passion is a little strong of a word to use, but I always wanted to be a police officer since I knew people needed jobs, and I'm living the dream


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Biking, kind of obvious I know...

Snowboarding

Guns

Building bike tracks

Being lazy

Hanging out

Swimming

Eating good food.

I could go on, But that's more typing than I want to do. 

My names says my passion.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mine is supporting the REVOLUTION!!!*

The Revolution Starts NOW!!!
Occupy Wall Street (The Revolution Starts Now - Steve Earle) - YouTube
Occupy Wall Street | September 17th | #OCCUPYWALLSTREET | Adbusters Culturejammer Headquarters
Awesome rant to the US gov't - YouTube
I've been waiting for this moment for all of my life!


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*2nd Attempt to upload photo...*

Let's try this again...


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually the revolution will start in Mexico. Our head of ''law enforcement'' Mr. Holder and the BATF have shipped plenty of firearms south of the border.


----------



## Fishingeek (Jun 20, 2010)

Fly fishing









Fly tying









Home theater









Japanese knives









Home gym


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

Home theater.... Epic.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Beyond collecting and riding vintage bikes, I love to bbq and cook on my home-built Ugly Drum Smoker...


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaand now im hungry.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll take the rack of dry ribs thank you very much!!!!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey for all those who asked about my hot sauce . . . send me a PM. I need a new label!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

My other (and primary - sorry) passion is outrigger canoeing. However, Colorado doesn't have a lot of ocean front shoreline, so I'm a bit limited in my training and participation. :sad:

Here's a lint to a short video for those that may not know what outrigger canoeing is:

Ocean Paddler TV's Videos | Facebook


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

my other passion, motorcycles, Race 250F,450F and throw down a little freeride on a yz250, and my 08 GSXR 1k 
















































Honda 450
















My Gsxr
















rear tire after a track day


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got a few too.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I have too many other passions to list. One of them is racing RC cars. Trust me, bikes are cheaper.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I was a sponsored rc car driver for almost 10 years. I know exactly what you mean when you say bikes are cheaper. I sold out about 2 years ago and got into biking. My fiance was watching me sell all the rc stuff and the $Thousands$ were adding up. She just looked at me in disbelief.  She had no idea.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

smoothie7 said:


> I was a sponsored rc car driver for almost 10 years. I know exactly what you mean when you say bikes are cheaper. I sold out about 2 years ago and got into biking. My fiance was watching me sell all the rc stuff and the $Thousands$ were adding up. She just looked at me in disbelief.  She had no idea.


Funny how being sponsored costs more. lol

Who did you run for? I ran for Trinity during the Biff Racing team days.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Captain Cobb said:


> I've got a few too.


Nice!

I used to run an '87 Ford F-250 Custom:
12" Skyjacker lift, custom re-arched rear Mercedes Benz truck leafs,
44" Gumbo Mudders, "worked" Mustang GT 5.0 w/straight pipes & Flowmasters.

Mucho fun.


----------



## Guernica (Jun 7, 2009)

bouldering for me


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

A couple more.


----------



## deepat (Sep 9, 2011)

Movies, music!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cool Thread!*

My real passion is mountain biking, theres no doubt about it...my dad didn't teach me how to throw a baseball or to catch, but to bike.

But as usual, as a teenager I started playing a "rock" instrument, and I picked up the bass guitar. I fell in love! Music has always been big to me, almost any genre, and playing bass has really become a true passion for me.

I used to play in a band...









Here are my basses...









I also studied to be a Dentist...So yeah, I'm a dentist, because of my dad, my mom, and soon to be my younger bro. A dentist family!  
I don't have pics....But heres my logo!









I road ride...I actually love road riding...so peaceful









Helping my dad out at the races...









I recently been hiking with my gf, just because she doesn't have a bike...I need to get her one ASAP...








My dad...








And lastly...My dad has been riding moto for a loooong looong time...and I've always known to use one, but not until recently that I've been doing long trips here in baja. Here I am on the way to San Quintin, Baja. Wicked trip! 300+ km in 2 days. (the guy in the pic is not my dad )


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

2MuchSole said:


> I would kill for some hot sauce over here in Aghanistan!! Anything...


R u in the armed forces? Message me contact info and what hot sauce you like and I'll send you some. 
Sorry for the OT post folks but had t respond.


----------



## JitsClimber (Sep 27, 2011)

Zeroack said:


> Paintball..


Nice Cockers Zero! I used to run a DM4, Ego, Abomb Timmy setup myself. Sold all of that since then though because I haven't balled for years. now I do BJJ, Muay thai Climb and bike. but really, anything that keeps me out of hte house I'm down for!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Does any of you guys do Parkour (Freerunning)? 

That is one hobbie I want to pick up!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My other passions huh? First two photos, my Alvarez Artist AD60BK, second photo Epiphone Sheraton II, third photo, I make a very handsome living in the medical marijuana industry and is my passion and job (big ass buds in background), forth photo, I love sex (who doesn't) and that's my freaky friend Angela who I make sure doesn't ever feel deprived (wink), and last is my favorite band of all time Moe. and is a band from the "Jam Band" sub-genre (spawned from the Grateful Dead).


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

jeffgothro said:


> My other passions huh? First two photos, my Alvarez Artist AD60BK, second photo Epiphone Sheraton II, third photo, I make a very handsome living in the medical marijuana industry and is my passion and job (big ass buds in background), forth photo, I love sex (who doesn't) and that's my freaky friend Angela who I make sure doesn't ever feel deprived (wink), and last is my favorite band of all time Moe. and is a band from the "Jam Band" sub-genre (spawned from the Grateful Dead).


Hah, I dig your passion man. It's pumpkin harvest time


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cars

































Watches

























And I built this longboard a couple years ago. I'm building another one soon

















More to come later!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

That longboard is beautiful!

What wood is that? Slight flaming you got there...Curly mahogany?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dhbomber said:


> That longboard is beautiful!
> 
> What wood is that? Slight flaming you got there...Curly mahogany?


Red Balau, also known as Red Mangaris. My next one is going to be made out of a figured Purple Heart Plank. After that I want to make one out of Proteak.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Thats friggin cool. I dont know how into the longboard community you are but a friend of mine owns BC Longboards. They make some really cool boards.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

we added another boat to the flotilla - a tandem cat for "dates". Here's a front surf in the S FK Payette.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ^Thats friggin cool. I dont know how into the longboard community you are but a friend of mine owns BC Longboards. They make some really cool boards.


They make some great stuff.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

me on bass


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lowendrick said:


> me on bass


Are you Peter North?


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you Peter North?


Holy balls Batman your right!!!! The resemblance is rather uncanny.


----------



## MuttX7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool to see other people's passions and I'm happy to see other paintballers on here as well. Not the greatest picture of my Ego8 "RedRocket" but here's also a good picture of my team.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

adroit 96' said:


> Holy balls Batman your right!!!! The resemblance is rather uncanny.


"How" he's holding that neck isn't helping things either! :lol:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

lowendrick said:


> me on bass


Sorry...couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mtn Biking is something I've recently picked back up. My other interests/passions would be keeping and breeding reptiles (with each other not with me you sick buggers!), fishing, hunting, target shooting (particularly long range precision shooting), driving. Currently driving my 2010 GTI on track days. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## K3G (Jun 10, 2010)

MuttX7 said:


> Cool to see other people's passions and I'm happy to see other paintballers on here as well. Not the greatest picture of my Ego8 "RedRocket" but here's also a good picture of my team.
> *snip, I cut out the images!*


IYAOYAS? As in If You Ain't Ordinance, You Ain't S**t? Semper.

My other passions are music, hitting the gym, and beer. Oh beer, how I love thee... I'd follow with some musical samples, but I'm still not happy enough to show it off yet. Maybe soon?


----------



## MuttX7 (Oct 9, 2011)

K3G said:


> IYAOYAS? As in If You Ain't Ordinance, You Ain't S**t? Semper.
> 
> My other passions are music, hitting the gym, and beer. Oh beer, how I love thee... I'd follow with some musical samples, but I'm still not happy enough to show it off yet. Maybe soon?


Yes. the team was started by a couple of Marines, one of who was Ordinance. I was lucky enough to join a year or two after the team was started when they decided to allow those with no prior service to join.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Lol...Too funny!You dont have to tell me,I grew up in Carson Ca. and we have more Samoans here than on the Island! I learned a LONG time ago not to push any buttons!Made some great friends along the way!


You dont need a gun.

I was in the Army and the ONLY people everyone avoided pissing off were the Somoans in our company. You simply didnt do it...LOL!


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

My other passion.

No, I'm not very diversified.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Fusion said:


> WOW, that is very cool man. what it cost you to build if you don't mind me asking?


Awesome. I used to build ocmptuers and I really miss it. Just dont have much time anymore and MB'ing eats up my extra funds now.

What are the specs if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

JitsClimber said:


> Nice Cockers Zero! I used to run a DM4, Ego, Abomb Timmy setup myself. Sold all of that since then though because I haven't balled for years. now I do BJJ, Muay thai Climb and bike. but really, anything that keeps me out of hte house I'm down for!


Nice! I love abomb timmies. I used to play a lot, in the RPL, had a couple BL Vice's, Cyborg X-fi, DM4,DM6, DM7,PM5, PM7(evil) ,Ego7,most ICD guns.
Planning to get back into it and play with my old team, going to probably pick up a macdev droid.

Some of my guns, not all pics are on this laptop, gotta break out some old usb drives.








dm6 and cyborg x-fighters (1 of 250) (the cyborg was by far the fastest gun i've ever shot)
my second vice








ego7 (was selling it in pics)








I'll find more later..
I used to be big into go-peds, not the typical ones you see though..
first got it 








after a few months and a lot of cash








thing was a blast and I geared it to be pretty quick, lost it in a house fire 

EDIT: more pics
after a re-gear and some self porting,and a filter.








used to be used more on dirt trails 








and a couple more finished 

















My old pm7 (evil minion)


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

*Nice*

:ddd


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks,
paintball or the ped?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The 50th Anniversary Stratocaster is in the shop getting a new pickup.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

jmilliron said:


> My other passion.
> 
> No, I'm not very diversified.


Magnificent bike man


----------



## Nomad1972 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Photography...and fishin'*

Photography and fishing are two of my other (too expensive) passions:thumbsup:


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Since I already said photography, I've been taking it to the next level by taking my cameras underwater for years.

This is a newly rendered slideshow of a few dives on the Channel Islands of CA. (720p go to full screen)


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I always seem to forget that there are just some funky looking fish on this planet.


----------



## dr.lee.g (Oct 10, 2011)

Other passions;

My daughter!



















My wife!










My GUNS!!





































And tandem biking.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Some good stuff! Im glad this thread was successful,keep em coming!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Cave Diving is my main passion

Photo by Ben Martinez


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

*Moto Trials*

Just one of my many passions is Moto Trials. Music is another passion, I play Guitar,Bass and Piano. I like anythng from Stoner Rock to Delta Blues. My absolute passion though is my family.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Multi-week cruising up the coast of British Columbia on our 23' classic sailboat










Time in the hills:










Some rock:


















Bike touring:










..and a few dumb pursuits:


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I couldn't find an image that properly conveyed how I feel about dead hookers  LOL

Firearms.. (Remington 700 SPS T 308, AR15 (made by me) and an XD 9mm)

Crossfit

Running Mudders including Tough Mudder

Trail Running


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)

When I'm not on a bike or at work (actually, I do this at work, lol)...

2011 USPSA Production Nationals


----------



## HaveBlue83 (Aug 18, 2011)

the reasons why I have no money:









thats not all of 'em either (cars or guns LOL)


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

vintage jet boats(22' sterling bbc wrked pantherjet)rc cars and planes road bikes cyclocross and aquariums,also my job


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)

Motorcycles my entire life, riding, cross country touring and off road. I've been an MSF instructor for the last ten years.









Sometimes you just need a few friends









My dog, chill'n at the dog beach a couple blocks from our house









Not as much lately, ocean kayaking









And number 1, my granddaughter, "big wave surfing" in Hawaii


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

MSF instructor,thats cool! I took the course to get my license,mainly to avoid the DMV test & to get a discount on Ins...Cool pics! A little mountain biking mixed in im guessing! Hey wait a minute,dont I get more reps for creating this thread???:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Not as passionate as this now as I used to be, but throughout high school I was an avid skateboarder (before I found out about mountain biking :thumbsup: ) and in my sophomore woodshop class I made a mold out of wood so I could press my own 7 ply decks. I haven't picked up a board in a couple years but I can proudly say I ride my own skateboards


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

jan_nikolajsen said:


>


Is there a second or accomplished picture to accompany this one?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

jan_nikolajsen said:


>












jan, you know a photo op when you see one :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

My previous passions, now back to mountain bikes.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

HaveBlue83 said:


>


Nice DSM, I used to have a 92 gst, fun ass car.
Is yours a tsi awd?


----------



## yetiasx (Feb 6, 2006)

kite buggy racing reach speeds up to 85mph without any brakes


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

Some of my other passions...

Moto trials (2010 Gas-Gas 280):

















Enduro (06 Ktm 400):









Street touring (07 V-Strom 1000):









My old prerunner/race truck (sold). Built 100% by me:









Annnnd occasionally bouldering (novice):









Do/done a bit of everything. Mostly stick to mountain bikes and enduro now a days.


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

This thread is all sorts of awesome! I had no idea there were so many quad/dirt bike riders on MTBR. 

Here are a few pics of me and my quads... Why can't I have a hobby that doesn't cost so much?!?!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet picks! What dune area is that? Oregon??? I see you have Elka shocks on the 400EX,with long travel arms! Only way to go!


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks! Those were taken at Silver Lake State Park in Michigan. It's a pretty small area (~400 acres open for OHVs) but is still really fun.

Yeah, I haven't upgraded the suspension on my YFZR yet...The stock stuff is really good, but I'll upgrade at some point in the near future. Not sure if I'll stick with conventional-style shocks or go with Fox Evols or Custom Axis Pro Airs.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I raced one season on the Fox Evols and they were great! I have had Axis coils and they are good but dam expensive! By far my favorite coil shocks are PEP! Yea,the YFZ-R is a beast at 50" wide and for recreational use you can stick with the standard travel a-arms and just switch out shocks! I would go Evols... Another consideration is GT Thunders rebuild on the stockers, send them all 3 shocks and they revalve/spring to your weight. The fronts will be a dual rate setup. Well worth the money! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

She&I said:


> jan, you know a photo op when you see one :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


P26, Muir. You were there too!

I did it in May, 1992.


----------



## EZRider 19 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well.... I have a few other hobbies. Fishing being #1 then Softball and Shooting.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

IDPA






And in case you were wondering, that's my big fat thumb dropping the slide back to battery when empty. I'm a beginner but I'm getting better.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

BDKeg said:


> a few of mine besides the bike...
> 
> ski
> 
> ...


Your climbing pic's look like Lumpy Ridge. Is that where you are climbing?


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

My wife and daughters come first, but things with engines are next. 
My 74 VW SP-2









And my latest bike. 77 RD400


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice RD400, did you restore it or pick it up in that condition?
And if you like engines.


----------



## kev84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bass Fishing


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

I have several hobbies, or have had several hobbies throughout my life. Right now in my life, my 2.5 year old little boy is #1! When Im not hanging out with him and not working I am a very avid inshore saltwater angler. I also offshore fish somewhat regularly. We dont have the best cycling in lower Alabama, but we make up for it with the GOM 30 miles away!


----------



## SpeedyZipp (Dec 31, 2008)

My main interest is clarinet and classical music. I have been playing for ~10 years with professional instruction.

Buffet-Crampon R13 clarinets in B-flat and A
1930's Ch. Chedeville mouthpiece
BG Super Revelation ligature


----------



## fredbill222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Liebacking when I should be learning to jam better.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fredbill222 said:


> Liebacking when I should be learning to jam better.


I was gonna say, I could jam up a crack that big in like two minutes.


----------



## fredbill222 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, well, I'm a recovering sport climber. It doesn't help that I learned jamming technique from this guy:


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

BKiller Fantom said:


> My wife and daughters come first, but things with engines are next.
> My 74 VW SP-2
> 
> 
> ...


Old School, luv both. But I'd like the bike better ( widow maker ) i did have a RD350LC. Got have to luv those old 2 stroke engines, OK chassis and a crappy ass tires with no brakes. Motorcycles came along ways.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

If I ain't flying down the trails on my MTB, I'm tearing up the skies and Rc tracks!!
My best Hobbys are to build, build, build. I'm very passionate about Mechanican!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fredbill222 said:


> Yeah, well, I'm a recovering sport climber. It doesn't help that I learned jamming technique from this guy:


That's funny! Happy holidays!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*My Family & so much more*

My family, wife&kids hands down!!!!!!!!!! ( wife puts up with so much). My bikes, I'd have a love affair with 2 wheels since I was 4 years old and my first motorcycle. Travel and take my kids places we haven't been before. After, family and bikes , Ducati motorcycle can't get enough of them , 999r and 749r both made in 2006. I am waiting for the next Gen to come out( have one on order). the autostrada exit pics ( Borgo Panigale) takes you to the place where Ducati's are born. It was few days after Christmas, so the factory( Ducati) it was closed and I couldn't go in and see the Ducati Museum .


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

*Surfing.*

Surfing is my main hobby/sport but from what I've seen so far Mountain Bikers seem to be alot friendlier.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool post pvflyer! I also love Ducati but im liking the KTM superbike, looks alone! is the PV in your name for Palos Verdes by chance? I ride Del Cerro on occasion! I live 10 minutes away! Hey everyone, wheres all my rep power for starting this amazing thread? Good stuff!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Just goofing around here. RC8BE FT, Tekin 1900KV motor, 4C 5400 mAh batteries, EX-10 Euros radio and lots of other expensive stuff that goes with it. Been racing since 93.

RC8be - YouTube


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool video! I used to have a Losi 8T truggy, and a brushless/lipo Traxxas Slash... Sold everything on feebay to fund a bike build. Will get another some day!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

socalMX said:


> Cool video! I used to have a Losi 8T truggy, and a brushless/lipo Traxxas Slash... Sold everything on feebay to fund a bike build. Will get another some day!


Thanks. Done that myself! lol


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Cool post pvflyer! I also love Ducati but im liking the KTM superbike, looks alone! is the PV in your name for Palos Verdes by chance? I ride Del Cerro on occasion! I live 10 minutes away! Hey everyone, wheres all my rep power for starting this amazing thread? Good stuff!


Ha,ha... U made me laugh ( small world). Yea!! that is what its meant. I used to ride from my house to the trail head. DC used to be a great place to ride, but not anymore since the city took owner ship of the land, way too many restrictions!

You're right the new KTM superbike looks great but it lacks history and passion. Maybe one day they will be on the same page.

Thanks for starting this thread. You've got my power vote for this one. PM one of these days if you want to go ride.

Regards Lou


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

I could go on and on about all of my hobbies but I'll just stick to one so I don't take up an entire page. I've been into motocross since I was like 6 years old. I won the ATVA National Championship in the Open A class in 2003 on board a highly modified Honda 250R. Here's a few pics from that year:



















I went to a Honda 450R in 2005 but sadly didn't get to finish that season after I started grad school.










Now I've got a dirt bike for fun and because it's a lot cheaper than quads!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

MotoX33 said:


> I could go on and on about all of my hobbies but I'll just stick to one so I don't take up an entire page. I've been into motocross since I was like 6 years old. I won the ATVA National Championship in the Open A class in 2003 on board a highly modified Honda 250R. Here's a few pics from that year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man, you're flying on that second pic :thumbsup:.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice pics Motox33! Thats some nice air on that stepdown! Im the one who started this thread *(PROPS HERE PLEASE!):thumbsup:*..Not sure if you viewed the first page but im into Quad MX! I grew up on a 250R and actually came full circle. I have owned almost every new 450 there is but nothing comes close to the fun factor of the R! Well, maybe my Laegers Hybrid! The red R is my most recent build,and my favorite! All Laeger components and a 330 powerplant!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Nice pics Motox33! Thats some nice air on that stepdown! Im the one who started this thread *(PROPS HERE PLEASE!):thumbsup:*..Not sure if you viewed the first page but im into Quad MX! I grew up on a 250R and actually came full circle. I have owned almost every new 450 there is but nothing comes close to the fun factor of the R! Well, maybe my Laegers Hybrid! The red R is my most recent build,and my favorite! All Laeger components and a 330 powerplant!


Nice quads, What engine do you like better , 2 stroke or 4 stroke?


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! That step down is after the holeshot at Red Bud, MI. It's the jump that RV2 went down on this year and had a crazy comeback. 

That is a damn good looking 250R! I had a friend from Gilbert, AZ that raced for DFR. My 250R had an LRD 350 powervalve top end and full Roll Design chassis. She was a beaut. I have regretted selling it every day of my life but it was hard to justify having a $30,000 quad sitting around while I was a broke college student lol

pvflyer, that is a difficult question to answer as both have good and bad qualities. The 4 strokes are nice because the powerband is so forgiving, but the power that my 350PV put out was unbelievable. Stupid fast, maybe. If I could have just one of those quads back, without question, it would be the 2 stroke. Guess that answers your question


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! I actually like the powerband of the 2 stroke! Just a fun thing for me, more of a challenge! With the lack of bottom end, you have to stay up in the powerband! The 4 strokes made riding almost too easy, if that makes sense. The motor in the hybrid is a Honda 450 4 stroke dirtbike motor that is built. That thing is a monster! Gobs of torque. The 4 strokes get the nod on the MX track, less shifting and coming out of turns to set up for a jump, they pull real hard! Both take 110 octane race fuel!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahh a full Roll Design 250R is my dream! I rode a friends CT 350 PV ant that was a rocket! Hey Motox, the value of the R went way down! I bought mine with the ESR 330 motor for 1,500. That total build cost was 4,500... Not bad considering it would have been almost 15K 10 years ago!


----------



## ridelots24 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## windycitycy (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't post images yet. Will be back soon after I reach 10 posts.


----------



## windycitycy (Dec 30, 2011)

*Head-fi*

OK here is a shot of one of my headphone amps. Love to relax to some tunes and sit mesmerized by the glow of the tubes!


----------



## mahrous (Dec 6, 2011)

Windycity.
That's some sick **** there! You made me come out of my lurk-dom because of that pic!


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

That's beautiful Windycity!


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

*Ok Here's Mine.*

And These are in order of importance.


----------



## HrznRider (Aug 21, 2011)

terrasmak said:


> Racing and doing trackdays with my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. Not much these days though because the cost of it makes mtb'ing look cheap.


----------



## STONEWALL (Feb 24, 2008)

1973 camaro


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)

If I'm not riding, I'm shooting.


----------



## Sub_lime (Dec 22, 2011)

When I'm not riding, I'm simply rocking the world, on so many fronts.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

A couple of my other passions:

'94 Mustang with a lot of work into it.. 





























'04 350z

















'03 SV650


----------



## FelixUnger (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel normal now.


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't have any pictures so I'll just make a list

Food/Cooking
Golf
Travel
Home Theater
Teas
Cars/Detailing


----------



## K-Sucio (Jan 3, 2012)

Motorcycle (track days) and street riding. Have a Ducati 999R Xerox and a Moto Guzzi Griso. Too much of a newb to be able to post pics yet. Someday...

-Drew


----------



## K-Sucio (Jan 3, 2012)

BTW, cool amp, Windycty!!!


----------



## Riverbud (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

there's this:










and this:










and this:


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

After getting out of motocross, I got my 2005 Harley Sportster 1200. Although not quite the same adrenalin rush, it is very relaxing. Unfortunately (or maybe not), I don't get as much time to ride it now that I'm getting more into mtn biking.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

QuicksilverZ, I love the tag on the stang lol. I just ordered one for my Camaro that reads SUPRSLW


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I can add scuba diving to my list now.
Which is:
Mountain Biking
Road Biking
Backpacking
Rock Climbing - Bouldering and Top Rope, working on Sport
Mountaineering, mostly non technical
Surfing which is becoming more and more rare
Scuba Diving


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

A lot of really cool passions in this thread. Some of these things I never knew exsisted.

I've had many hobbies/passions over the years. Recently, I have been bow hunting and golfing, but I'm going to start mtn biking again this year...I miss it.

Bow Hunting










Cull buck I took this year










Bow blind I built this year.


















Golfing










Some golf porn...


















































An old hobby (this is how I met my wife).


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Scuba diving is one. I am a technical diver and a divemaster. My other is GSD rescue. I have been fostering dogs for a few years. It's hard not to keep them all, but if I were to keep one then I couldn't save more.

Some random diving photos (tanks for two people for a dive to the bottom of an oil rig in the Gulf of Mexico - 177' and a couple from my recent trip) and my current foster dog that is ready for adoption :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

telethor said:


> Nice.
> 
> Documentation of my obsession:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Is that not a bull shark and a moray eel? How do you get that close to those things without any kind of reprocussions? Do they not have the temperment that they are percieved to have?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Not a passion of mine necessarily, but lately I've been showing interest in camping and knives. I just wrapped a paracord handle on my knife the other day.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ^Is that not a bull shark and a moray eel? How do you get that close to those things without any kind of reprocussions? Do they not have the temperment that they are percieved to have?


White tip shark. Both are relatively harmless.


----------



## sigurd02 (Jan 9, 2012)

for when I want to have fun on a track not a trail.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

My (Arctic) cat and my dog
























a lil bass fishing. both.








And Most of All....backpacking in The White Mountains of NH with my lil one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sigurd02 said:


> for when I want to have fun on a track not a trail.


Nice!!!


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's just a few of mine, some the wife loves doing with...others not so much.

camping and fishing...and smoking some good food. Neither are cheap and now the wife gets to hear all about how much I like mountain biking (I'm a noob) and what new bike I want next cause "mine's just not good enough" or "it's to damn old".:thumbsup:


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

sigurd02 said:


> for when I want to have fun on a track not a trail.


I love my Subaru too ! It's my other passion as well ! Takes me to mtb and sup. Invincible car...:thumbsup:


----------



## dja4260 (May 27, 2009)

1/4 mile drag boat. 622ci chevy. Motor made 1000hp @6200 rpm on 114. It was built to handle a big shot of spray but we only need to run 2 seconds of a 150 shot to run our #.

It is an 8.00 bracket boat @ 150 mph. Would run 7.20's easy as is but isn't allowed at races.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

2012 Harley Road King


2008 Suzuki Gsxr 750


2009 Harley Street Glide


2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite


----------



## 2tence (Jan 15, 2012)

Screamin Eagle Ultra Classic


----------



## 2tence (Jan 15, 2012)

Screamin Eagle Ultra Classic


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*A few of my passions...*

Sailing and racing sailboats is for fun.

Flying helicopters is for fun also, but it is my job.


----------



## argnof (Oct 21, 2009)

bass fishing....without the "other".


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

A perfect day for snowboarding in the Midwest


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Which midwest ski resort is that?


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Running (2 marathons in the last three months)

Motorcycles (rode my Kawasaki Vulcan from CA to AL)

Deer hunting

Hiking/camping with the family


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Running, Jeeps, guns/shooting, fishing, coaching/attending sporting events my/for my kids.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Getting outside via bike, feet, ski, etc.


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

I like to build and experiment with various mechanical things:

Pneumatic softball cannon:

























And the hydraulic lift / trigger console setup:









And I like building smaller, more portable ones too:









Sneak Peek at World's Largest Sprinkler Valve Cannon - YouTube

I also build a bunch of other stuff, like this:
Homemade Custom 6.5 HP Mini Chopper Rat Bike - YouTube

And aside from those things, I rebuild and restore antique machinery:

Before:

















After:


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

desertred said:


> Which midwest ski resort is that?


Chestnut "Mountain" in Galena, IL. More like Chestnut "Hill-that's-bigger-than-the-other-hills-in-the-area". But seriously it's not that bad


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Sport touring and camping with friends. I plan on getting a rack to carry my bike on my bike, that is if I can handle the awesomeness of combining those activities.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Music


----------



## firetrainer1 (Jan 18, 2012)

socalMX,

Nice looking poochy!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! Im waiting for more rep power for starting this great thread!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## anttismo (Jan 17, 2012)

My main passion - GSXR1000K7. That pic was taken in August and (literally) a few laps after that pic I fell off at the hayshed (Turn 8) at phillip island, which is a fast 200kmh (125 mph) corner. I faired OK, but the bike is still to get back on the track. 

2nd pic is my spare track hack (TRX850), been seeing a bit of service recently waiting for GSXR to be repaired 

3rd pic is my road wheels - XR650R motard


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

Who else feels very poor after reading this thread? Proof that not all mountain bikers are dirty hippies at least.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

nubcake said:


> Who else feels very poor after reading this thread? Proof that not all mountain bikers are dirty hippies at least.


I own a business and often work 10-12 hour days 7 days a week for sometimes months at a time so there's a bit of a trade off. It isn't always fun when it's sunny 70 degrees outside on Sunday and you have to work.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

nubcake said:


> Who else feels very poor after reading this thread? Proof that not all mountain bikers are dirty hippies at least.


I'm with ya. I thought bike were expensive. Some of these awesome hobbies make bike prices look like chump change.


----------



## 123ROBERTELEE (Jun 29, 2011)

that cannon is legit!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

click to 1:20 if you don't care for an introduction of sorts

throat singing with my shruti box - YouTube


----------



## Void65 (May 17, 2007)

123ROBERTELEE said:


> that cannon is legit!


+1; I'm expecting to see that cannon playing a part in a future episode of Ridiculousness...


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

last but not least........


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Michigan Football (I'm on the right):









Coasters:









Studying the sciences, I'm an ecology and evolutionary biology major:









And other general athletic things.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to collect washing machines, Had about 36 but mostly they are mostly worn out, Ironnically, the best machine i had came from an english guy.

Then i did Toughbooks, Started with an CF-28 MK2 and maked my way to an CF-18 MK4, Still have that CF-18 now.

And my dad also fixes motorised vehicles, Actually anything that is mechanical, Im more from the compuers and electronics , Hey, I could overclock a GPU when i was 7 years old!

Oh, i forgot one: VOLVOS! Yup, the boxxy cars! All RWD+850 Volvos


----------



## oblitz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll post some pics soon but for now: Motocross - 2007 KTM250SXF, Pitbike - 2008 Pitster Pro X4R (it's for sale!), R/C Cars - Losi 5ive, HPI Baja 5SC and HPI 5B, Associated SC8E, and several Airsoft/Paintball markers.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm seeing a trend here, looks like motorcycles and other "powered" toys appeal pretty strongly to this crowd. I'd put my money on a couple of Adventure Rider types being on here as well. Not that I have a problem with any of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

PdlPwr said:


> I'm seeing a trend here, looks like motorcycles and other "powered" toys appeal pretty strongly to this crowd. I'd put my money on a couple of Adventure Rider types being on here as well. Not that I have a problem with any of that. :thumbsup:


No doubt. I love all things two wheeled...if I posted photos of every motorcycle I have owned for just riding on the street, raced on or off road, or destroyed it would take a separate thread


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

PdlPwr said:


> I'm seeing a trend here, looks like motorcycles and other "powered" toys appeal pretty strongly to this crowd. I'd put my money on a couple of Adventure Rider types being on here as well. Not that I have a problem with any of that. :thumbsup:


true, i loved my powered toys....... my bike is something ive loved since i was a child, helps keep me in shape, or get me back into shape this year i hope, lol........winter and three feet of pow is my fav tho! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

Boating, boat stereos, ATV's (mud 4 wheelers), etc. Ironically, my mountain bikes are my cheapest toys and give me the most amount of satisfaction and the least amount of stress! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

This is also what i REALLY like to do: 








Tomos a35's 
My setup:
All standard except exhaust, Proma GP, Goes almost 70 with no wind 
Maybe, although not in a short time, I'll add an 70cc cylinder, tuning ftw. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

my other 2 passions, skating and drums\band.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a great thread. Other than mountain biking, I am an avid downhill skier but currently find myself finishing up my last semester of mechanical engineering school.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad I started it! Some great stuff in here.... Hey, I have not received 1 rep power for starting this!


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

now you did..... =-)


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Road cycling is my other passion, especially climbing. I love climbing more than any other type of cycling. I'm always seeking out the steepest climbs in my area, or the most scenic ones.

Here's last weekend's fun, recorded with my GoPro HD Hero 960 on the "Chesty" chest strap mount. This will be the perfect mount for my mtb rides (starting tomorrow! ) as it shows the rider's arms and the bars.

Auburn to Foresthill via Hwy 49 & Old Foresthill Road 1-29-12 - YouTube





Here's some pics from last weekend's ride.

Top of descent into canyon seen in first part of ride video.

Hwy 49 in Auburn 8% grade sign by kittyz202, on Flickr

Bottom of descent. Some great trails begin and end at this point. Tomorrow's maiden voyage on my new mtb will start here. 

















View from near the turnaround point in the ride.









The two steepest hills climbed in the San Francisco steep climb ride video.









38% grade! I tried five times, but could not make it more than halfway up this.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Road cycling is my other passion, especially climbing. I love climbing more than any other type of cycling. I'm always seeking out the steepest climbs in my area, or the most scenic ones.


:thumbsup:Excellent ! I love climbing too, and it feels like a special kind of passion when conquering each hill on our local mtb trails. This, because i ride a singlespeed with a somewhat heavy gear for the hills and try to clear them seated. :madman:
Mmmm, you've given me an idea...:ihih:...i should also record all of my hill conquests, at least, in pictures ! Don't laugh, every time i conquer a hill, i ring my bike bell 3 times...


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

My 3 yr old
Wounded Warrior Project
Balloon Fiesta
Offroading (yea Im one of those, but a good one)


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

balance_fit said:


> :thumbsup:Excellent ! I love climbing too, and it feels like a special kind of passion when conquering each hill on our local mtb trails. This, because i ride a singlespeed with a somewhat heavy gear for the hills and try to clear them seated. :madman:
> Mmmm, you've given me an idea...:ihih:...i should also record all of my hill conquests, at least, in pictures ! Don't laugh, every time i conquer a hill, i ring my bike bell 3 times...


I like to try to climb seated as much as possible too. In San Francisco I had to climb out of the saddle on grades of 29% and up. Since then I've lowered the bars on the Bike Friday as far as they will go, so maybe I'll be able to climb a slightly steeper grade in the saddle.

I won't laugh. Actually, that's pretty unique and would look good on video.

Your post reminded me that I should probably put a bell on my mtb. It's been 15 years since I did regular mtb rides, but I remember people saying that it's a good idea to have a bell to politely warn other trail users.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Thanks, I'm glad I started it! Some great stuff in here.... Hey, I have not received 1 rep power for starting this!


If rep points were money, and I could rep you for each time that you asked for rep for starting this thread, or mentioned how great this thread you started is, you would be very rich.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

freighttrainuphill said:


>


Wut? A old 850R/V70R? COOL!


----------



## BozoBiker (Oct 23, 2011)

My car! 2011 STI










My dog!










And concerts, many many concerts!


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mxracer394 (Feb 6, 2012)

My other passion is motocross....raced 18 years, 4 years as a ama pro supercross and motocross. The last bone breaking fiesta did me in for it.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

mxracer394 said:


> My other passion is motocross....raced 18 years, 4 years as a ama pro supercross and motocross. The last bone breaking fiesta did me in for it.


interesting, Name behind your screen name???? You race with the big dogs?


----------



## mxracer394 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I raced in the lites class for 2008,2009,2010, 2011... Made a lot of mains....never had a top 5 or anything tho


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

So in other words, nobody here who follows motocross would know your name :skep: I'm kidding, that's cool stuff man. The pro's are the pro's no matter what


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

Auto club racing, snowboarding/ skiing, bouldering, hiking, etc, 
Some pics of my last race car

















And my new car that I'm building and converting to road course.


----------



## RockyRoad2Dublin (Feb 5, 2012)

Windsurfing..... And I'm not allowed to post links, pics or vids since I'm a newbie
:-(


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

RockyRoad2Dublin said:


> Windsurfing..... And I'm not allowed to post links, pics or vids since I'm a newbie
> :-(


Only three more posts right?


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

lots of other passions.. my 2 daughters, wife, editing riding vids, basketball, and anything with an engine. Snowmobiles, quads, dirtbikes.

latest fooling around....
Full Open Teaser - YouTube

what I do when I can't bike...
glencliff loop.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I build and fly model aircraft. I also build my own gaming rigs. I play BF3 and League of Legends.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

KogKiller said:


> I build and fly model aircraft.


That's absolutely awesome. One of these days in the near future I would like to build up an RC airplane.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Other passion*

:thumbsup:


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

mxracer394 said:


> Yeah I raced in the lites class for 2008,2009,2010, 2011... Made a lot of mains....never had a top 5 or anything tho


East or West?


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I like to try to climb seated as much as possible too. In San Francisco I had to climb out of the saddle on grades of 29% and up. Since then I've lowered the bars on the Bike Friday as far as they will go, so maybe I'll be able to climb a slightly steeper grade in the saddle.
> 
> I won't laugh. Actually, that's pretty unique and would look good on video.
> 
> Your post reminded me that I should probably put a bell on my mtb. It's been 15 years since I did regular mtb rides, but I remember people saying that it's a good idea to have a bell to politely warn other trail users.


29% grades........with such training, there's no need for any additional leg work. As a matter of fact, if you go to a gym and test yourself on a leg press machine, i'm sure you'll use most, if not all, the stack !:thumbsup:
The bell was something i inherited from my peers in Delaware. I went to the White Clay Creek trail there, gorgeous trail, multi use and two way riding. My guides had bells to signal incoming riders at blind spots, plus, politely making hikers aware of their presence. 
I found this a very corteous and proper way of sharing a trail. Back home, i installed a simple bell which have used for everything from celebrating conquests uphill to signaling wild horses to get out of the trail....and other things too
Will make sure to include my bell ringing, plus the breathing, in my video !
Be well


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

balance_fit said:


> 29% grades........with such training, there's no need for any additional leg work. As a matter of fact, if you go to a gym and test yourself on a leg press machine, i'm sure you'll use most, if not all, the stack !:thumbsup:
> The bell was something i inherited from my peers in Delaware. I went to the White Clay Creek trail there, gorgeous trail, multi use and two way riding. My guides had bells to signal incoming riders at blind spots, plus, politely making hikers aware of their presence.
> I found this a very corteous and proper way of sharing a trail. Back home, i installed a simple bell which have used for everything from celebrating conquests uphill to signaling wild horses to get out of the trail....and other things too
> Will make sure to include my bell ringing, plus the breathing, in my video !
> Be well


I was very grateful for that training on Sunday's ride. Since my video was 100% original ride audio (as always ), you could hear when I was almost at my limit on that ridiculous steep sufferfest of a climb I ended up on by accident. I was afraid I was going to have to do the "walk of shame", but I made it all the way up by pedal power. I stalled out a few times due to wheel spin, the front wheel coming off the ground, and picking the wrong line, but I was always able to restart and keep pedaling.

I forgot to put the bell on before last Sunday's ride, so I spoke up when approaching people from behind. There were probably more hikers than bikers out there, but I'm happy to report that cyclists and hikers seemed to get along nicely. The hikers moved over for me before I had the chance to do the same.

I really look forward to seeing your video. :thumbsup: I love videos with natural sound. A well done music video has its place, but since I love climbing I enjoy the sights and _sounds_ of a good sufferfest.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

My fiance is my Passion. (believe me she is).
Cooking (see chef coat)!
My youngest Son Collin. (Races MB's as well).

Family is my Passion!!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

sgtjim57 said:


> :thumbsup:


Sweet!! B&Ws, right?

Love the dual subs!!
Which are they? they dont look like SvS or HSU, maybe Klispch?


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

deleted


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Other passion*



TX_Shifter said:


> Sweet!! B&Ws, right?
> 
> Love the dual subs!!
> Which are they? they dont look like SvS or HSU, maybe Klispch?


Here's my "Emotiva" Signature, it should explain all: Main System: 
Emotiva: XPA-5 X-Ref 12 X-Series speaker cables 
Denon 2807 Sony BDP S350
B & W: 603S3 LCR 600 ASW 600 CDS6S3 
Sony 46" BRAVIA 1080p LCD
Garage system: Klispch Heresy II Signatures Sony TAN-77ES
MacBook Pro Mac OSX 10.6.8
Apple TV

In the not to distant future I have plans to do some upgrading:
Emotiva XMC-1 (if it proves to be a better than UMC-1)
Replace the B & W ASW 600 with either an additional X-Ref 12 or a real sub, like the ones you mentioned. I also will replace my blu ray with an OPPO, either the low end 93 (affordable) or the high end 95 (desirable)


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Sailing. Here we are racing on my previous boat. My wife and I currently live on our present boat in Portland, Maine. In a few years we are saying goodbye to the rat race and setting out to explore the world. Just have to figure out how to bring our bikes along!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

railroad photography.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ neat stuff man!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shekky said:


> railroad photography.


Is that around the Lone Pine area?


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have several passions in my life outside of riding. 

I love my job! It's my REAL passion outside of my family. I sell cars for a living, specifically Volkswagen, Audi, BMW, Nissan, Mazda, Toyota, and GMC. (Anybody need a car?) 

Other Passions:
Reptiles! I love to see reptiles in the wild, I used to keep a BUNCH, and bred several species in large numbers. 
Fishing! Off Shore, Fresh Water, doesn't matter. Getting a hook in the water is all that matters. 
Shooting! Mostly long range stuff, but I used to compete in combat pistol as well. 
Track Days in my car. It's bone stock but it doesn't matter. I love taking my car to the track and seeing what it can do when I don't have to worry about law enforcement and retarded drivers that don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ No dude really, I'm just going in for some parts!


----------



## digitalh3lix (Jan 23, 2012)

photography, fishing, kayaking, weekend mechanic

Mostly solo activities that get my adrenaline going.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

My 3

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

I restore vintage snowmobiles.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

AND


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Is that around the Lone Pine area?


verdi, nevada...just across the border from california. this train is finishing its run over the donner pass and will soon be in the open high desert...here is a shot of the same train about eighty miles further into nevada...


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I'm diggin' that camaro.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shekky said:


> verdi, nevada...just across the border from california. this train is finishing its run over the donner pass and will soon be in the open high desert...here is a shot of the same train about eighty miles further into nevada...


Right on! That's a good picture!


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

lightjunction said:


> I'm diggin' that camaro.


Thx man.... wish I had more time/money to play with it though... seems every time I have cash to blow on it I need something for the house or the kiddo.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*passion*



lightjunction said:


> I'm diggin' that camaro.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Well...blogging. I know it sounds stupid but it's my canvas. It changes every hour, 24 hours a day. 

Bikes, cars, star wars, girls, guns, music and anything else that is pushed to the next level.

It's my 3 rd year doing it and I have my own cult following. Give it a whirl if you are 18 cuz its nsfw at times.

Undergroundvelo.com


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Passion for fighting gravity.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeepnut22 said:


>


cool! :thumbsup: but too clean :nono:


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Something Nice said:


> It sounds stupid and it is truly inane.
> 
> Congrats on achieving uber lameness! (even though it is the blogging norm)


It's the new black.:thumbsup:


----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

I know I posted my other passion a while back. But yesterday I got to return to a river I had not fished for 9 years. My passion for this spot was reignited by the wild beauty of this spot. The very large and full of attitude fish didn't hurt either! I ended up landing and releasing two 31" wild hens and loosing a 36'++ fish that would have been over 20 lbs! I love it!










Video:


Fish:


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, got another passion to do lol, Fixing mobile phones, Im not the only one in the family who likes fixing stuff, My dad does it too


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

I love longboarding, heres the current 3...one in the planning stages that i'm going to build soon too.









Disc Golf









and Digital Fabrication (i'm an architecture major).








A four axis cnc hotwire foam cutter that i built last semester.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ Very neat. I used to mold/press/make my own skateboard decks.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

BertoManfred said:


>


nice! oh yeah...FM/internet radio, too...pirate cat radio back in '06, now i do KUSF In Exile from home...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*Road Running! *

Photo of my cousin and me right before a race last fall (I'm on the right).









*Mud Running!*

MudRunDFW - Spring 2011


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ When I dream about you...you're much more muscular :lol: I'm just kidding man


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ When I dream about you...you're much more muscular


When I dream about myself, I'm much more muscular, also. And, i can ride a manual for miles (in my dreams).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I see..


----------



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

*My 5th Mustang*

1988 5.0 Puts 326 hp to the ground.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I see..


I thought you were blind?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

kyle_vk said:


> I love longboarding, heres the current 3...one in the planning stages that i'm going to build soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine, made it about 2 years ago.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Here's mine, made it about 2 years ago.


That's a beautiful longboard. I also made one a few years ago but laminated cherry. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Red Mangaris, it's also call Red Balau. One is the trade name, but I can't remember which right now. I have a really nice fiqured Purple Heart plank to make my next one.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Why did you think I was blind Shawn?


----------



## rattfink1956 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bike Park Videos*

When I'm not riding or building trails, I make videos about the Town of Bike Park.


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*other passion*

2008 NISMO 350z at Summit Point


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Why did you think I was blind Shawn?


Just messin' wit Sasquatch again.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## dozerd8 (Oct 22, 2007)

My other passion is rc cars and aquariums.


----------



## 890th (Apr 11, 2009)

*Animal Rescue*

Both these guys, Catahoula & Cattle mix, came as fosters & never left.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Man! This is why I love this forum!

So many people out there living life! Love it!

Mine--


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

cunnilinux said:


> cool! :thumbsup: but too clean :nono:


Built for Rock Crawling, not for mud bogs. Plus, that was earlier in the day.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sold one passion only to pick up another. Bye bye dirt bike. Now I have something me and the old lady can do together. We're planning a lot of outdoor adventures for this summer.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not everybody's cup of tea but i put about six hours into creating a new show from my bedroom every week:

PodOmatic | Best Free Podcasts


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

shekky said:


> ...i put about six hours into creating a new show from my bedroom every week:


Not exactly what I was thinking it would be at first but pretty neat anyway


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bikes, stereos, off-roading, and my newest vehicle with some mods.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Here's mine, made it about 2 years ago.


Nice! I just finished my first build a couple days ago, ok well it still needs a finish sanding, stain and some grip but it rides like a dream...should be the first of many more to come.


----------



## JL de Jong (Dec 4, 2006)

I mountain bike a couple of times a week, but also find time for my Saturday soccer match in the South Bay 50+ league, Thursday night chess match at the Kolty chess club, the occasional round of golf with ex-colleagues, once a year a half marathon race together with my wife (who's a faster runner) and a few Lake Tahoe area ski or camping trips each year. Life's good. Carpe Diem.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wanted to make my *1,000th* post in this great thread I created! Still waiting for that REP POWER to roll in!:thumbsup: Some great stuff in here people, THANKS!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> If rep points were money, and I could rep you for each time that you asked for rep for starting this thread, or mentioned how great this thread you started is, you would be very rich.


I have to say this again in the same thread...shame..


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I have to say this again in the same thread...shame..


You got plenty to go around, hook a brotha up!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I gotta spread more rep first


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

kyle_vk said:


> Nice! I just finished my first build a couple days ago, ok well it still needs a finish sanding, stain and some grip but it rides like a dream...should be the first of many more to come.


Sweet! Im looking for a longboard to ride the strand at the beach. Should build my own! Nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Props for the Detroit stamp!!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Sweet! Im looking for a longboard to ride the strand at the beach. Should build my own! Nice job!:thumbsup:


Building it was a blast...if your curious i documented the whole process on a build thread...from 3D Modeling to CNC'ing the press to the actual construction.

Build thread here



OO7 said:


> Props for the Detroit stamp!!


Thanks, just happened to have it lying around and figured i'd represent on the demo board :thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Crochet, throat sing, shruti box


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

image1261

My biggest money pit


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

besides my train thing, you have to LISTEN to my "other passion"...

PodOmatic | Best Free Podcasts


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a deep passion for astronomy. I've been doing
it for a long time. A few weeks ago we went to Lake 
Powell to view the eclipse. 2 days ago we viewed the
Venus transit. This won't happen again until 2117. So
if you didn't see it you never will in your lifetime. It is a
lot of fun and a totally different thing to do than riding.

Best, John


----------



## cr4sht3st (Apr 12, 2012)

recently taken an extended break from my other addiction. having a ton of bicycles is fine and dandy, lots of cars can be a terrible burden. here's some from the past few years:


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beside biking,
1. 9 month old daughter - ok, maybe before biking
2. Music - Professional musician for 10 years
3. Gadgets - Electrical engineer
4. Remote control anything - Huge nerd
5. Making beer - drinking beer


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Dragon Boat Racing. My team is call Dragon Hybrids Racing.


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

R/C slope soaring


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Sailing! I also dabble in photography.

My boats but not my photos




































My photos:


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Passions:-wheeling, Paddling, Backpacking( if my knees hold out)


----------



## Coppertopperwhopperhopper (Jun 16, 2009)

painting


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

One little corner of my 'other' passion....


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

anj said:


> One little corner of my 'other' passion....


MIDI madness... That's awesome!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

anj said:


> One little corner of my 'other' passion....


How do you get in there?


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I've four wheeled and rockcrawled for a long time. It has grown into racing what is called Ultra4. It's a cross between rockcrawlers and desert cars. Neither in their traditional form will do very well on some of the race courses. Basically you need a car that can drive up a canyon with VW sized boulders and then haul ass through desert to the next canyon. I build and maintain my own race car... it can be very very demanding keeping up with it! I raced King of the Hammers in Feb (it's a becoming a big deal these days) been layin' low since though. My family is always there and we definitely have some good times :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

abeckstead said:


> I've four wheeled and rockcrawled for a long time. It has grown into racing what is called Ultra4. It's a cross between rockcrawlers and desert cars. Neither in their traditional form will do very well on some of the race courses. Basically you need a car that can drive up a canyon with VW sized boulders and then haul ass through desert to the next canyon. I build and maintain my own race car... it can be very very demanding keeping up with it! I raced King of the Hammers in Feb (it's a becoming a big deal these days) been layin' low since though. My family is always there and we definitely have some good times :thumbsup:


Nice pants


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ nice! Where can I get the gold pants?


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

I know it's been a while since you posted this, but I knew that was Redbud the minute I saw it. If I remember correctly, Donny Banks also went down on that same hill back in the early 90's. I ran Quads on a national level in the early to mid 90's but I was running the 25+ and then the 30+ class. I ran a 250R as well. Loved racing. I was 4th overall the only year I could afford to do most of the races, but TT racing was killing me financially. Too much extra stuff to buy to try and compete with the other guys. My last race was Muddy Creek ATV national in 1996. I won the first Moto, and it poured rain overnight, and I decided that the fun was gone, and didn't even start the 2nd moto.

Awesome pics that you posted. Thanks for bringing back the memories.



MotoX33 said:


> Thanks! That step down is after the holeshot at Red Bud, MI. It's the jump that RV2 went down on this year and had a crazy comeback.
> 
> That is a damn good looking 250R! I had a friend from Gilbert, AZ that raced for DFR. My 250R had an LRD 350 powervalve top end and full Roll Design chassis. She was a beaut. I have regretted selling it every day of my life but it was hard to justify having a $30,000 quad sitting around while I was a broke college student lol
> 
> pvflyer, that is a difficult question to answer as both have good and bad qualities. The 4 strokes are nice because the powerband is so forgiving, but the power that my 350PV put out was unbelievable. Stupid fast, maybe. If I could have just one of those quads back, without question, it would be the 2 stroke. Guess that answers your question


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Captain Cobb said:


> Nice pants


That's my crazy co-dawg... He said "since we're in Hammertown I should wear hammer pants". It was a big hit on tech and contingency day


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Guitars and photography:


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

Scuba Diving!

Here's some GoPro Hero 2 footage of our last dive trip to Grand Turk 

HD - Scuba Diving Grand Turk's Anchor Ledge - YouTube


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

TomactypeX said:


>


I knew some ADV'ers would surface on here sooner or later. :thumbsup: I like the stealth look on the KLR.


----------



## Kevo in Houston (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is ONE of my other passion.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I build cars and do a lot of auto detailing. Here are my two current projects; an 81 F150 which I'll probably end up driving daily (love these old fords) and my favorite car a 1977 Trans Am. They both have a long way to go.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Kevo in Houston said:


> Here is ONE of my other passion.
> 
> :thumbsup:


.....and we thought driving and texting was dangerous


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

love to play tennis :thumbsup:


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

Tattooing and building tattoo machines









Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

Im all over the board

Guns and photography

xd9 by RyanNine, on Flickr

Audio

Onkyo TX 6500 mk ii by RyanNine, on Flickr

... by RyanNine, on Flickr

Grado by RyanNine, on Flickr

Radio control cars(I sold them all off this year, but im sure when my kids are older we'll be at the track again)

cougarsv07 by RyanNine, on Flickr


----------



## flynbryan19 (Sep 9, 2010)

Another quadtard here too..... lol Have raced the GNCC series in the sport 15+ class the last 4yrs, but have been riding/racing atv's and dirtbikes in MX and XC since 1995. Now have a 07' Honda 450er that is being built, but don't have any "finished" pictures of that yet.

Picked up mtbing as a way to train, but loved it so much that it has now become my main hobby. Just picked up a road bike to compliment the mtb a month ago.


----------



## hussyinterrupted (May 26, 2012)

Running and cross fit. My day is not complete without a nice WOD.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

flynbryan19 said:


> Another quadtard here too..... lol Have raced the GNCC series in the sport 15+ class the last 4yrs, but have been riding/racing atv's and dirtbikes in MX and XC since 1995. Now have a 07' Honda 450er that is being built, but don't have any "finished" pictures of that yet.
> 
> Picked up mtbing as a way to train, but loved it so much that it has now become my main hobby. Just picked up a road bike to compliment the mtb a month ago.


What Part of NC are you in Bryan?


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

+1 for crossfit!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

That Camaro is the devil, and I would make a deal with him right now!

PURE HOTNESS


----------



## flynbryan19 (Sep 9, 2010)

SlowMTBer said:


> What Part of NC are you in Bryan?


Located in Salisbury. Spend the majority of my mtb time either in Community Park here or Sherman Branch in Charlotte. Spend my atv time mostly at Brushy Mtn in Taylorsville and we have a place in WV that we ride when we go up. You?


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll add a couple more pics

Sig P250 and XD9 sub, I don't get out target shooting as much as I'd like









A day on the track, I don't do this as much as I'd like either, mainly because it's expensive!


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my "others" - hiking


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

Track driving when i get the chance, used to lap the Nurburgring (and various UK tracks) quite a bit but haven't been in a year.





































Nurburgring diet...


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> Track driving when i get the chance, used to lap the Nurburgring (and various UK tracks) quite a bit but haven't been in a year.
> 
> Nurburgring diet...


Super cool, I'd love to drive that track! So is that Sour Cream on french fries?? Is that a British thing? Am I missing out on something I should have known about for my whole life?


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

No it's mayo, they put it on everything in Germany along with salt and more salt!


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> No it's mayo, they put it on everything in Germany along with salt and more salt!


lol, I could handle the salt.......


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

My 76 HD, dirt bikes, quads, guns, hotrods, fishing, camping etc.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> I build cars and do a lot of auto detailing. Here are my two current projects; an 81 F150 which I'll probably end up driving daily (love these old fords) and my favorite car a 1977 Trans Am. They both have a long way to go.


that truck is bad ass. i always liked that body style. a good friend of mine had a red one, 4x4 with a lift kit.


----------



## williams1075 (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I love cars: (the 4-wheeler is my father-in-law's)

















I love to ski, but the closest ski slope is 1000 miles away.

My #1 is cycling

















I would love to do ATV's, motorcycles and RC cars, but I spend too much on bikes.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

shekky said:


> that truck is bad ass. i always liked that body style. a good friend of mine had a red one, 4x4 with a lift kit.


Thanks, It's a 2wd 302 with an aod. I've got gt40p heads, frpp headers and a bunch of other go fast goodies for it. It also has 1st gen ford lightning coils up front with edelbrock ias shocks all the way around. The rear is going down two inches and I'm adding swaybars. the tires are 275/60/17 nitto 420s. Hopefully it'll go around a corner at a decent pace because that's what I'm really into. What's crazy is that it weighs just about 3400 pounds which is super light for a truck. The frame was swiss cheesed from the factory to reduce weight. It has huge holes a couple inches apart from mid cab all the way to the rear axle.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

flynbryan19 said:


> Located in Salisbury. Spend the majority of my mtb time either in Community Park here or Sherman Branch in Charlotte. Spend my atv time mostly at Brushy Mtn in Taylorsville and we have a place in WV that we ride when we go up. You?


I an in Upstate SC (Greer) but all of my buddies that I used to race with lived in the Forest City, Spindale, Marion, and Sylva areas of NC. I didn't know if you might have known any of them. One guy, Roger Iwerks, from Forest City, still races the Cross Country / Hare Scrambles events (He is 52 though).

I miss my days of riding, but unless you race, there just isn't enough places to ride to justify the cost. That is one of the reasons I love riding Mountain Bikes. There is no way to ever ride all of the trails that are available.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

04 YFZ full Gibson LT Build


My Kids and Me Love to Kayak


and I Love to Weld..Tig & Mig..


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

SCCA Solo. The Miata was my old ride in STS. The Formula Ford is the current C Modified ride.


----------



## IPSC shooter (Mar 5, 2012)

USPSA/IPSC shooting
Welcome to USPSA.org - Home of the United States Practical Shooting Association

My Limited gun I built last year.


----------



## flynbryan19 (Sep 9, 2010)

SlowMTBer said:


> I an in Upstate SC (Greer) but all of my buddies that I used to race with lived in the Forest City, Spindale, Marion, and Sylva areas of NC. I didn't know if you might have known any of them. One guy, Roger Iwerks, from Forest City, still races the Cross Country / Hare Scrambles events (He is 52 though).
> 
> I miss my days of riding, but unless you race, there just isn't enough places to ride to justify the cost. That is one of the reasons I love riding Mountain Bikes. There is no way to ever ride all of the trails that are available.


I hear ya. There are ALOT more places to ride mtb than atv and its rediculous how much cheaper it is.


----------



## Thiuda (Sep 11, 2009)

Aside from family and mountain biking, work is my other passion. I'm a linguist specializing in pyscholinguistics and language acquisition. I get to spend time with bright young individuals on a daily basis trying to figure out how the brain acquires and uses languages. Pretty neat stuff. I also enjoy corpus linguistics and linguistic profiling, because it never ceases to amaze me how much one can learn from bodies of text about the author. Oh, and I like beer.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*My other passion is collecting fine timepieces*

I just found this watch on Ebay and have been looking for this for the past 10 years. They pop up every once in awhile. 15 years ago this watch was selling for $25,000 retail. It will be very interesting to see what the sales price will be. It doesn't matter because I can't afford to buy a watch like this today....maybe one day another one will pop up and I will have the extra cash.

Jaeger-LeCoultre, Calendrier Perpétuel, Grand Réveil #74/250 *Mint Condition* | eBay

I currently have several collectable watches that I will hand down to my sons. My two favorite is the Girard Perregaux Richeville and the Heuer Autavia ( Not Tag Heuer, before they merged).


----------



## SDD74 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have to many hobbies. Mtn biking, fishing, camping, hunting, duals port motorcycle, knife builder. I see something that looks like fun and I go for it.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

SDD74 said:


> knife builder.


You're a custom knife maker?


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

vmaxx4 said:


> I restore vintage snowmobiles.


Those are insanely cool!


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm the 666th post!
Hail Satan lol


Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a few passion in my life: riding motorcycles, hiking mountains, fishing, snowboarding, and so on, pretty much being outdoors is my passion!

Pic of my other bike:


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

*Racing Sailboats*

Here's my other passion


----------



## SDD74 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice bike spn4125 here is mine with street treads









Trail Addict- ya I have built a few. Not anything real fancy just wanted to see if I could. I give them out for Christmas gifts
Those snow sleds look great


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

SDD74 said:


> Trail Addict- ya I have built a few. Not anything real fancy just wanted to see if I could. I give them out for Christmas gifts


Collecting knives is my second greatest passion. it's almost as strong as my cycling passion. I've had a bunch of them. Strider, Emerson, Benchmade, Zero Tolerance, Spyderco, and so on.

It's awesome to see more knife enthusiasts here on this forum.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Stick fighting, anyone? I am in red. Lost this one though for dropping my stick...

2nd Lema Cup Arnis Tournament 03 - YouTube


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's some more of my road cycling passion. This is the closest I can get to a mtb climb on a paved road, and I think I sucked on this hill because it was my first time up it and I didn't realize it was a 25% grade until it was too late and I was in too high of a gear, so it was a sufferfest! 

*Like all my videos, this one is 100% natural sound. This means plenty of female cyclist suffer sounds, so be forewarned!*

Happy Hollow Lane steep climb-25% max grade - YouTube


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

IndecentExposure said:


> Here's my other passion


I grew up racing one-design and tried my hand at the bigger boats, but they're much too slow and boring, and unless you own your own boat, you don't get to drive. I've not had a boat I can sail regularly in years, but eventually I'll find my way back to the water.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*I tri this a couple of times......*



digilux said:


>


Can't say I loved it.......


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Ohh... There's nothing quite like the exhilaration and total freedom of soaring


except the thrill of mountain biking....


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Dirt biking(woods), air rifles, golf, softball, road bikes. Might post some pics later.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Cycling (road/mtn) are big, but I'm also big into photography, jeeps and music.

Couple examples:






Some music


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

OO7 said:


> I grew up racing one-design and tried my hand at the bigger boats, but they're much too slow and boring, and unless you own your own boat, you don't get to drive. I've not had a boat I can sail regularly in years, but eventually I'll find my way back to the water.


I struggle with it too. I've owned Big boats and small ones (Windsurfers, S2 30 and about everything in between). I'm searching for a laser at the moment.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Toss up right now between snowmobiling (snowmachining here in Alaska), and my 03 Cobra which I mess around with some 

Record setting snow year in Alaska meant beyond EPIC riding......some hightlights....






















































Some videos....

All time ride...one of the best on the books....

The Flats -- Epic Return on Vimeo

Some riding in the middle of May and a 100ft stepdown






Middle of Feb after 47" of snowfall......DEEEEEEEEPPPPPP
Turny -- Deep v.2 -- Feb 4th on Vimeo

Then I have my Cobra.......

[email protected] - 03 Cobra - 2.8H Kenne Bell - 6speed - IRS - YouTube


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, I'm really liking that Cobra. Beautiful and a dang good time at under ten!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

nojoke said:


> Toss up right now between snowmobiling (snowmachining here in Alaska), and my 03 Cobra which I mess around with some
> 
> Record setting snow year in Alaska meant beyond EPIC riding......some hightlights....


Those look amazing, do you know what camera was used to take them?


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Couple different camera's......

Hard to believe but the 1st 3 pictures are actually screen snapshots from an Iphone 4Gs video. Took the raw video off the phone and imported it into my video editing program......Raw format on the 4gs IS 1080p 30 frames per second

Here is the one of the original clips. I was amazed at the quality of the video....lost a lil quality on the upload.






The last 3.....

1st & 3rd pic is a Sony WSC290 point and shoot, 12.1mp, takes some of the best pics I have ever seen for the price, camera is small, compact and shoots good pics and video. Can be had for 125 bux or less, and sony makes better versions now. You cant buy this version anymore. Sadly, I had my truck broken into and had all my camera gear stolen, sony/gopro etc....

The camera listed below I bought for my wife, and have taken just as good of pics, if not better. I actually went out and bought a Canon D3100 DSLR after my Sony got stolen and will probably sell it, and pick up another point and shoot.

Sony Cyber-shot Camera | Cyber-shot W650 Camera Bundle | DSC-W650/BFD | Sony USA

The helmet cam pic is a original HD Hero, filming in R4 mode, via screeshot during a video.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow, I'm really liking that Cobra. Beautiful and a dang good time at under ten!


Thanks! Its down this summer, doing a new motor build, lost an oil pump last fall. The winter was too good, and we rode into late May this year......The mountain biking has just been to good for me to get motivated to really get it done this year. More riding is good!! :madman::madman::madman::madman:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

nojoke said:


> The mountain biking has just been to good for me to get motivated to really get it done this year. More riding is good!! :madman::madman::madman::madman:


Absolutely!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ponderosa (Sep 1, 2011)

*My 1979 RX7.*

This is my '79 RX7. I call her Roxy and she is fun to drive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ponderosa (Sep 1, 2011)

*1986 rx7*

This is my '86 RX7. I call her April and she is unmolested and under 30K miles! :thumbsup:


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice RX7s! A 85 GSL was the first new car I ever purchased. Loved that car. My mother had an 86 just like yours. She loved her car up till a tree fell on it a few years back and totaled it during a storm. You need to drive April around some more to keep her rotars lubed.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Now that I'm old: Babylon ski - YouTube
My previous job: Bandit home movie - YouTube


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump for any newcomers!!! This thread turned out to be great!


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

skiing, skiing, and skiing when it's winter.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

More 80's Freestyle Bikes!

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/...6C7D8F-19748-000009FB3ECD1701_zpsc2a43246.jpg


----------



## BLau1976 (Nov 13, 2006)

Long range shooting. This is a Desert Tactical Arms in .300 Winchester Magnum with a Night Force scope. She can reach out to 14 football fields!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

BLau1976 said:


> Long range shooting. This is a Desert Tactical Arms in .300 Winchester Magnum with a Night Force scope. She can reach out to 14 football fields!


Wow, that's pretty darn impressive. My .300 WSM Browning A Bolt is probably only good out to less than half that assuming I have a stable enough hand...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BLau1976 said:


> Long range shooting. This is a Desert Tactical Arms in .300 Winchester Magnum with a Night Force scope. She can reach out to 14 football fields!


Don't they usually have longer barrels?


----------



## BLau1976 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Don't they usually have longer barrels?


It has a 26 inch barrel. It looks short because of the bullpup design.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BLau1976 said:


> It has a 26 inch barrel. It looks short because of the bullpup design.


Right on! I was always interested in long range shooting. I have a access to the acreage needed too.


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

Yoyoing, photography, paintball

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Spearfishing, fishing, upland game/waterfowl hunting and hiking...


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, and once upon a time I was a paintballer....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Smudge13 said:


> Oh, and once upon a time I was a paintballer...


And now your just a baller?


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

My custom built autococker

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jangles (Mar 5, 2013)

archery


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

Kart Racing


----------



## brainwashedmc (Mar 23, 2013)

I love archery to

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheedah (Feb 20, 2013)

I love roller coasters, a lot, I even attempt to design and engineer my own.

But there isn't much else to do in florida anyways...
.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

beer/cigars

















Pipes









Paintball









Hunting/fishing

















Guns

















Some come and go, but those are the ones here to stay


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a few aquariums


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Judo. Good for core strength and balance. For the record, I am not the one airborne, though I have plenty of those pics, too!


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Well my kids of course, I think they are the funniest people I know. :thumbsup:
I play on a women's hockey team; downhill ski, shoot bows and ride bikes with my kids. I also like to hike, here are some photos from my trip last summer across Crow Pass (from Girdwood to Eagle River, 24 miles). That's my neighbor and her boyfriend. I am on the left in black with the hat. I am not exaggerating when I say these were the only sunny days we had last summer. (well only a little bit).
We came face to face with a bull moose and beat a hasty retreat. Saw a small black bear on the trail but he took off running. Lots of mountain goats.

Raven Glacier in the background







Crow Pass Cabin 







Head high cow parsnip


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

I do offshore kayak fishing out to oil rigs (6-7 miles out) in the Gulf of Mexico.

















(King Mackerel)


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

sgtjim57 said:


> :thumbsup:


Updated: I did not realize how outdated this post was. Made the following updates to my theater system: Oppo BDP 93, a pair of B & W Nautilus 804s to use as front mains and moved the 603s to serve as rear surrounds, and finally a Panasonic VT50 55" Plasma screen. I'll post a pic eventually.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Paintball, audio, computers, a little trials and some hiking but I prefer riding through the trails then walking them.


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

Just love to have fun...


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

photographer.


----------



## namsek (Apr 16, 2013)

Since I'm a software developer by trade and a geek at heart, one of my passions is computers, primarily building them.

First one I've built (Messy):

















Latest build, which I'm using now:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

As a computer geek, you would know that pictures of computers are no good without specs. Of course, unless they are disappointing specs.


----------



## namsek (Apr 16, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> As a computer geek, you would know that pictures of computers are no good without specs. Of course, unless they are disappointing specs.


Haha, my bad.. didn't want to show THAT much geek not knowing who else here had the same interests.

The first one I can't even remember the specs, but they weren't that impressive to begin with.

My current build:

- Thermaltake Level 10 GT Case
- ASRock Z68 Prof. GEN3 Motherboard
- Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge (OC'd to 4GHz)
- Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
- 16GB G.SKILL Ripjaw DDR3 RAM
- MSI GTX560-Ti Twin Frozr II Graphics card
- 1TB combined hard drive space
- 850W Power Supply

Been running great, love how it came out.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Right on!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

OK lets geek right out then

Cooler Master CMStorm Enforcer Case
2 200 MM fans
Liquid cooling
Asus P8P67LE motherboard
Intel i5 2500
16 gigs ram
Gigabyte 2 gig 6970 graphics card
DVD burner
2X500 GIG HDs
120 Gig SSD OS Drive
red LED light strip
PSU seasonic 750 watt GOLD
Running Windows7 and Linux Mint 14 KDE


----------



## namsek (Apr 16, 2013)

^ Nice!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Art...all sorts. Last few years I've been water coloring bikes mostly. Here's some pics from my most recent one...










I also have a deep love of coffee. Few years back in a long meeting I started doodling on a piece of paper with a coffee stained ring on it. Then I took it a little further. Using water color paper I made a pair of wheels out of coffee stains. I like the results so far.

I'm just getting ready to paint a pair for a bike race in June called Odin's revenge. A gravel grinder in Nebraska. Here's some "under construction" photo's...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fahza29er said:


> OK lets geek right out then
> 
> Cooler Master CMStorm Enforcer Case
> 2 200 MM fans
> ...


As a computer geek, you would know that specs of computers are no good without pictures. Of course, unless they are disappointing pictures.


----------



## namsek (Apr 16, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> As a computer geek, you would know that specs of computers are no good without pictures. Of course, unless they are disappointing pictures.


lol



Zeroack said:


> Art...all sorts. Last few years I've been water coloring bikes mostly. Here's some pics from my most recent one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My passion 32 years ago









...and my office today...


----------



## Clownshoes (Apr 12, 2013)

I've had many interests and passions over my 40+ years but the one constant as far back as I can remember is severe weather and from the moment I could (legally) drive, storm chasing.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice!. Is that a cigarette lighter in the lower left of the photo?



MSU Alum said:


> My passion 32 years ago
> 
> View attachment 793335
> 
> ...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

likeaboss said:


> Nice!. Is that a cigarette lighter in the lower left of the photo?


Hell, I have no idea what any of that stuff does!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> Nice!. Is that a cigarette lighter in the lower left of the photo?


The only buttons to worry about are the red ones on the "joystick" the BOOM BOOM buttons


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> Hell, I have no idea what any of that stuff does!


that's...comforting...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gentimmy said:


> that's...comforting...


And the whole time he was drinkin' booze and bangin' stewardesses.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And the whole time he was drinkin' booz and bangin' stewardesses.


If only!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> If only!


No booze and stewardesses? We need to talk!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No booze and stewardesses? We need to talk!


As for the booze, I have very little liver function left from my Navy days.... As to the stewardesses, well, they don't have much function left either! It's not the roaring 70's, that's for sure, though some of the international gals are in their roaring 70's.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And the whole time he was drinkin' booze and bangin' stewardesses.





MSU Alum said:


> As for the booze, I have very little liver function left from my Navy days.... As to the stewardesses, well, they don't have much function left either! It's not the roaring 70's, that's for sure, though some of the international gals are in their roaring 70's.


what is it they say? the three G's?


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

Zeroack said:


> Art...all sorts. Last few years I've been water coloring bikes mostly. Here's some pics from my most recent one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you post these on Reddit by chance? I feel like I've seen them somewhere.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Flipping my balisongs. Sometimes I forget it's a knife and people get scared by it when I suddenly get the urge to flip it like those finger skateboards....with a matching blank look at my face while flipping it.






cutlerylover fan

Here is my Yin and Yang


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

james68823 said:


> Did you post these on Reddit by chance? I feel like I've seen them somewhere.


Yep, posted on /r/bicycle a month or so ago. The Odin's prep photo's are new however.


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mma, quad, cb1100r buggy, my dogs. Also like fishing, hiking, river, wakeboarding. I dont like being inside...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I sometimes get the urge to draw an imaginary airplane.
Doing it on a computer makes it easier to fix things when I make a mess, and to use existing parts for starting a new mutation. Here's my latest:


----------



## aw2013 (Mar 31, 2013)

My pride and joy.

Due to moving and job change it has been in storage for almost 3 years but just got it out and to the new house this weekend! Can't wait to get it all cleaned up and start on the restoration!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

aw2013 said:


> View attachment 794416
> 
> 
> My pride and joy.
> ...


Specs?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

sleep, I love sleep! Though my wife suggested I take up snowboarding in the winter months. So next winter, I'll be taking up snowboarding! I'm sure I'll fall in love with that! I've done it some in the past and I prefer it to skiing, but never really got that into it before.


----------



## aw2013 (Mar 31, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> Specs?


It is a 1980 Rally Sport Camaro.
Basically stock 350 with a 650 Holly double pump carb, with a bigger cam (unsure of the size), 350 turbo transmission. I got a great deal on it from my cousin about 8 years ago. He had it set up for drag racing at the time. He had a beefed up 350 that would blow away what is in it now but it still is a very good running car! 
My goal is to eventually buy back the engine he had in it once the funds are available and begin restoring it once my son gets old enough.

Very fun but also expensive hobby


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have so many my wife calls me hobby add...
but here are a couple..


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Had to post link to my short edit too
Quick powder edit - YouTube


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a giant nerd...World of Warcrap.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Winter: Copious amounts of video games and laziness

















Summer (Not my pics): Mountain biking every day possible, road biking every day that the trails are wet


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

My "Other Passion" got bigger over the winter...37 Active Thunder Excess with twin Mercury Racing 525 EFI motors.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Dude thats ****ing sweet!


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ultimate frisbee. i play 4 days a week lately. its a great way to stay in shape (lots of running) and is a lot of fun. plus i dont like biking every single day. i like to mix it up.

luckily my job is flexible enough that i can play at lunch on Monday, Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

Its not very often I get to combine my boating and biking passions (every once in a while I'll get a nice trail ride in before hitting the Lake), but this spring I did both. I apologize for the bikes being roadies, but my wife is "pavement only," and there weren't too many trails in/around Miami anyway!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

BMX.

I started riding BMX in 1987, stopped riding in 1992, and got back into it in 2008. Quit again in late 2010 (due to injuries) and got back into it AGAIN late last year. My injuries were my knees, but after significant weight loss, I no longer have any issues with riding BMX. Also, switching from a flatland (ground tricks) frame to a longer street frame has helped immensely.

I don't really have interests in anything else outside of riding bikes. During my hiatus from BMX (and bikes in general), I rode, built and raced motorcycles - but nothing gives me the freedom like a BMX bike does. I don't foresee ever having to quit again - and I will make sure I don't. BMX also helps with my MTB riding a lot in terms of bike handling skills. I still ride 60-100 miles a week on my MTB, but BMX is always on the weekends. My MTB's hang in the garage on the weekends.

I ride flatland, park, street (my favorite) and some mini-ramp (although I suck at it). No vert (it's pretty terrifying - those ramps are massive and scary). Last month was was an invitee to the Old School BMX Reunion at Woodward West.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. Pics aren't of me. I'm too shy. Two of my heroes. Marcelo Garcia and Roger Gracie.


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> Track driving when i get the chance, used to lap the Nurburgring (and various UK tracks) quite a bit but haven't been in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Clio, had one in silver but had to let it go due to high km. Best FWD car for a track day.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Surf fishing, getting to the beach and walking a few miles casting hunting for striped bass or walking out onto a jetty and searching for them there. The solitude is unbelievable, sounds of the waves, the sand, the water. Nothing like it.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

After reading through this thread for the first time in a while...


----------



## 01bmf (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Passion flowers*

I do a lot of botanical photography. Two Passion Flowers from my other passion.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

One of my non-bike related hobbies is model railways.









Though to put my nerd hat on and be precise, modelling the New South Wales Railways circa 1960-1975.

Grumps


----------



## knotcher (Sep 20, 2013)

In order of mindshare and pocketbook share.


----------



## Dimension (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

Geocaching. Trying to do 1,000 caches in 2013. Think I am going to struggle to make it though done everything within reasonable travelling distance and still 275 short.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Watches, lots and lots of watches! Here's just a small sample.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My other passion is even an even bigger passion than mountain biking is to me. I've been mountain biking since about 1998. I've been fishing continuously since 1980.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

IPSC shooter said:


> USPSA/IPSC shooting
> Welcome to USPSA.org - Home of the United States Practical Shooting Association
> 
> My Limited gun I built last year.


quite possibly the most badass 1911 i've ever seen. is it chambered for .45?


----------



## BrandonB5_5 (Jul 28, 2013)

Volkswagens and Audi's are another huge passion of mine. I've owned about 8 and rebuilt countless ones in the past years. Currently working on a big turbo for my current ride.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Dimension said:


> Here's mine...


Dude, be careful! The guy in New York wasn't the only fatality this year from those death toys.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^Thats a spam link!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmmm, really? It's an article from PCmag.com....?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No article for me. But, I'm on an iPad. I get a link to try a free issue.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hiking and backpacking.








Especially to waterfalls, whether to look at them, play around them, or rappel off of them.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

*It's coming*


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I took up telemark skiing about 7 years ago. Great workout! Winter passion. Armada JJ telemark application - YouTube


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Thought I already did this but didn't see it so......

Aside from my kids, cycling, and longboarding I decided fairly recently to pursue something I'd always wanted to. I decided to pick up an old motorcycle and make it my own. My dad has always been a hotrod builder and classic car restoration guy but ever since I was a kid I always wanted to do my own thing with a bike so......I started small.

I picked up this old '71 CB350 









.......tore it all down, hit salvage yards, internet, etc. for what I needed. If I didn't like something, I either modified, removed, tweaked, painted, rebuilt, machined replaced, rewired or whatever.


Fast forward a little while and I ended up with the bike looking like this.



Way too much fun ripping around on it.


Partway through my build a custom bike build site took a shine to what I was up to and decided to feature it!! :eekster: I was blown away as this was my first build and only an experiment to see if I could actually do it. Anyway, it all worked out and I had a riot building AND riding it. I don't build show bikes. My intention was alway to ride it and I stuck to that.....putting thousands of k's on it since completion.

I'm going to rebuild the motor this winter for something to do (and to blacken it out) and then it will likely be sold.

Already looking for/planning my next build.

Can't wait. Way too much fun.

Here's a link to the feature that happened part way through the build if interested. Steve's Modest CB350 | the Bike Shed


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

socalMX said:


> CLICK HERE- Tims Honda TRX 250R MX build, ESR310 - YouTubeThis is my Motocross quad I recently put together.About the only thing stock on it is the chassis!Some nice features is,carbon fiber wheels,Elka long travel shocks and a built motor that runs on 110 octane race gas!Im 38 and have meen riding since I was 14!


I know this is a little late but here ya go anyway.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ska said:


> Thought I already did this but didn't see it so......
> 
> Aside from my kids, cycling, and longboarding I decided fairly recently to pursue something I'd always wanted to. I decided to pick up an old motorcycle and make it my own. My dad has always been a hotrod builder and classic car restoration guy but ever since I was a kid I always wanted to do my own thing with a bike so......I started small.
> 
> ...


Way cool! Nice work and congrats on the feature on that site.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

LOVE all the different hobbies, passions... cool how they're all over the board.

Like many, I like to play with cars and trucks...
CJs, specifically...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice Jeep. Why the roadie hate though? That's a pretty sweeping generalization...I know lots of cool roadies who don't mountain bike.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Way cool! Nice work and congrats on the feature on that site.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cheers! Thanks, dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I know this is a little late but here ya go anyway.


 Thanks man!!!

Im glad to see this thread I started way back resurrected. Coming up on 100,000 views! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Ska said:


> Thought I already did this but didn't see it so......
> 
> Aside from my kids, cycling, and longboarding I decided fairly recently to pursue something I'd always wanted to. I decided to pick up an old motorcycle and make it my own. My dad has always been a hotrod builder and classic car restoration guy but ever since I was a kid I always wanted to do my own thing with a bike so......I started small.
> 
> I picked up this old '71 CB350


Lovely rebuild... ever thunk of going full cafe tho? Some rearsets and a nice single seat? No good if you take a passenger of course, but I don't see any rear pegs?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

rockerc said:


> Lovely rebuild... ever thunk of going full cafe tho? Some rearsets and a nice single seat? No good if you take a passenger of course, but I don't see any rear pegs?


Yeah, thought about it many times. I've got one word though that will answer than question: kids.

They are one of the reasons I kept the seat. I have some pegs that I pop on and off if they want to come out.

The bike is more comfortable than it looks and I don't race the thing around. I play with it in the streets but not to the point of requiring rearsets to keep me from scraping (I live on a grid). The only curves I get are lane changes and corners. 

Once I got the bike to the point it's at now, I did pretty well nothing but ride it. It's ridiculous how many people walk up to look at it or talk about it. Sucks when you just get up from night shift at 2pm (to you it's like 5a.m.) and someone is lobbing like 50 questions at you and you can't even think through simple tasks yet. HAHAHA

Had a few offers and came real close to letting it go about a month ago. Really want to tear the motor down and clean it up before I let it go though. Besides, I'm having too much fun with it right now.

Next project will be more of a Brat / Scrambler style Yamaha XS650. I've got a 1980 donor bike that will be perfect. Just need to get there to pick it up. I've already amassed ideas and a few sketches of things I'll make happen.

Now that I know I can actually do this, I'll be taking my time on the next one and there will be far more cutting and manipulating of the frame involved. Will also redo _all_ the wiring and not just chunks of it. Probably keep the next one.

Cafe's are way cool and someday I may build one for a personal ride to tour around on but for now, I've gotta keep it kid friendly..........as much as these things _can_ be kid friendly.

Here are a couple of examples of XS's that are appealing to me. Not cafe, not brat, not scrambler but each take a piece of each one of those designs if you know what I mean. I'll be doing my own thing taking what I like about them and changing what I don't.

Like I say. Looking forward to the next one indeed. :thumbsup:

Thanks again.

p.s. do you build/ride?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a few passions outside of biking, but none beats out hanging with my best bud in the world..Baron.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

*OldZaskar* That scrambler is nice :thumbsup:

Don't have may action shots, but this is the backside :ciappa: of my Jeep TJ



Base of the same trail


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

provin1327 said:


> *OldZaskar* That scrambler is nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't have may action shots, but this is the backside :ciappa: of my Jeep TJ
> 
> ...


Love how you have that TJ set up! And I'm jealous of your trails... GA, kinda pales in comparison


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is a group shot from the top


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Small stream flyfishing










Riding a road bike and slick tires where they probably don't belong.









Driving my lifted Subaru on snowmobile trails?


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

heres the other thing i love doing, drift!


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been shooting and working on guns almost my entire life. Just got into 1911's though. Picked this up to start my fist mod job. Almost new in box from 1986.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

rock climbing with my wife outside of Vegas.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

Motorcycles... I'm crazy about them. I've had a few but this one is my current ride and my favorite so far.

It is a 2012 Ducati Monster 1100 EVO, 100hp, air-cooled, Italian beauty. I bought her new in June 2011 and I have just over 13,000 miles on her.


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

Camping, longboarding (skate), running, hiking, and sailing.


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

Sex, I like sex. Will post pix later.


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Diesel Power...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Other passion? Do you mean my other bike?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Back into 1/5th scale gas RC racing! My Losi 5ive-T with my GT Force carbon!


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Biking fills my downtime...


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a true passion for recording music..although its been on put on a back burner for a while


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

NSM said:


> Biking fills my downtime...


So otherwise you're out getting high, huh?

My other passion, Interior Design & Architecture:

A hotel I designed, one of the room floors, each room unique, and the lobby with attached restaurant:

















A model I built of a mall retail store designed after an NYC subway station, featuring real train car:

















A doorway I designed after James Whistler's Peacock Room:









I wish I had the modeling talents of some of the other folks in this forum. They blow my models out the water.

Another hobby, light photography:

One of my masks traced with a laser and fiber optic nightlight:









Me and Ghost Me, both taken with the same exposure:









I also collect arrowheads. These were all found around my hometown. Trying to find a local place to go pointing:









Other passions: disc golf, working for the local cat shelter, drawing, writing, cars and other things with wheels and motors, engineering, firearms, ... The list goes on. My attention span is too wide to focus on one thing.


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Some shots from my backyard playground this winter























Bringing the photographer hot chocolate...


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I skate.....well try to skate anyway...also collect some vintage boards


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a worm. I eat up books. Read read read.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I'm a worm. I eat up books. Read read read.]
> 
> Book Addicts unite! And far less expensive than my carbon habit...


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Learning to play the ukulele. Also video games and Dungeons and Dragons, because I'm a huge geek.


----------



## Freaky510 (Mar 11, 2015)

Autocross Racing. A little drunken fun.






Before the r200 diff swap ;-)






Inside the ride. Lost the Hydraulic clutch one this run. Just stuff in 2nd lol






72 Datsun 510 L20B, HUGE cam, header, port polished head, 45mm Weber dcoe, disc on all 4, coilover's, sway bars, runnin 225/55/14's.\ Hoosier slicks. Been a 13 year build.

And then because I can ;-) My Daughter made this video for a school project.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

no much snow this year....didnt make it out west, just rain and concrete!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Passion: Ski touring*




Ski touring

cu m10b
www.trail.ch


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Bandoneon and tango nuevo of maestro Astor Piazzolla.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been drumming for over 25yrs... highlight was opening-up for Pantera in the late 80's and playing on Vinnie Paul's set. I also had bbq'd chicken at his house.










I'm also into photography...



















.... and painting - (I've sold a few, and some were accepted in juried shows)










...and photo-manipulation and compositing...










I've also been riding motorcycles for over 30yrs, but I also like to work on my car...










Last, but not least... I have a bit of a passion for beer - this was my haul from my Vermont trip last Dec...


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

My first love. My 97 Cobra. Went from basically stock to a car that runs 11.6 on a stock engine in the 1/4 mile. Drag racing is a riot, but MTB is cheaper (so far).


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

race cars, currently building another


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Mogul skiing. Albeit it's been on the back burner since moving from California to Georgia 10 years ago.

Here's my first run after 9 years off snow -- on rental skis. A bit rusty, even for 50, but bump skiing is like riding a bike


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's mine. In comparison, Bikes are cheap


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Back country boarding on the hill behind the house. A 1000' drop in a mile in So Cal. There's a liquor store on the shuttle back up. Here's my next door neighbor Steve, dropping in on our third run of the day.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Haven't ridden the last couple of weeks, but suppose I'll live...

































Might have skipped a ride the week before that, now that I think about it.


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Vader said:


> Back country boarding on the hill behind the house. A 1000' drop in a mile in So Cal. There's a liquor store on the shuttle back up. Here's my next door neighbor Steve, dropping in on our third run of the day.


Good stuff! I much prefer making back country lines then going to the same resorts I've been boarding for the last 20 years... I ride some of our local singletrack on my board. I even set a KOM on my board down one of our local trails.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

MX it's been a passion for most of my life,

Other hobbies include bird hunting


Playing with old P-cars


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Tattooing , i have my own studio, got my first shop in 93.
and PC gaming


----------



## f1rst 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

RWhiz said:


> Playing with old P-cars


Awesome! Do you like new(er) ones too? Here's my Cayman S


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I like riding my Honda CRF-450X dirt bike - you can power wheelie uphill anytime you want.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Liverpool FC and Football in general - That's what I like about MTB as well, everyone is passionate about it and there is no more passionate fans than football fans. IMHO!


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

*Sailing*

Heading up Racoon strait in the San Francisco bay. We're in second place. I work with high-tech stuff all day, I try to keep my hobbies fairly low-tech and un-complicated.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

vaer said:


> Heading up Racoon strait in the San Francisco bay. We're in second place. I work with high-tech stuff all day, I try to keep my hobbies fairly low-tech and un-complicated.
> 
> View attachment 1018856


I know that area. One time while I was riding my jet ski through there I came upon a sailboat that lost power. They threw me a line and I towed it into the Corinthian Yatch Club. The guys onboard were pretty toasted and maybe it was lucky their boat lost power. Nice boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

We are THE QUORUM.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

My friends own private shooting range. Visiting him is like going to Disneyland. Wish I could do this all day, every day. It's kind of like mediation or bubble gum for the mind. He also has a cute little 22 rifle that super fun. I like XC skiing and trail running in the fall and winter. I use to enjoy painting and drawing, now I do dishes and laundry


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

*other passion*







Wait on night to turn on the lights to shoot fish.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Drinkin


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

2old said:


> View attachment 1021229
> Wait on night to turn on the lights to shoot fish.


What kind of fishing? I'm impressed.


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

Spend the last 5 years building this up from a bare frame. Still have work to do, doesn't even have a motor yet (why the front is so tall).


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

f1rst 1 said:


> Awesome! Do you like new(er) ones too? Here's my Cayman S


Nice Cayman! Yes we had a Boxster we AXed until my wife got pregnant with our boy. That put an end to our two seater days! We also have a track prepped 944 for SCCA racing but putting it up for sale soon. Just the '91 for now, maybe a water pumper 911 in the future though.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Fuzzle, I bowfish carp. The Bighead carp eat plankton, have all white meat and are very taste. They are relation to the fish that jump out of the water but grow up to 100 lbs.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

So I skipped a couple of rides again this week. I say my other passion is hiking/backpacking, but that's just because it gets me to the waterfalls!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Wowzerz, that scenery is beautiful! Wish that was a hike away for me!


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

I know I'm going to get flamed off this forum for having a photo of a HORSE on here, but training an animal to pack your butt and all your stuff into the wilderness is just cool. Seeing nature without the work of hiking/biking or off the back of something with a motor is a great experience.

This photo is from the Thorofare in Wyoming.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Flamed? Why? That would be truly AWESOME! Like in a screw cars, skyscrapers, phones, computers or any technology for that matter kind of way. Time capsule experience...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

iheartoregon said:


> Spend the last 5 years building this up from a bare frame. Still have work to do, doesn't even have a motor yet (why the front is so tall).


Nice 85' 4-Runner build. I used to have an 88' with a V-6 and removable top like that. Great 4 wheeling camping rig. I went through your blog it looks like you're doing a great job building it up.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I've recently really gotten into caving.




















Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I like getting in the ocean

Bit of towing








Bit of SUP








Longboarding with my brother


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

socalMX said:


> Flamed? Why? That would be truly AWESOME! Like in a screw cars, skyscrapers, phones, computers or any technology for that matter kind of way. Time capsule experience...


Thanks socalMX, I know some folks on this forum think horses are the devil! I do my best to be a good steward and trail user, whether it be on my horse or mountain bike.

Here is another photo from this past year...nasty rough, remote, grizzly bear infested country (we saw a sow with two cubs right after this photo was taken). It was a 7 hour horse back ride to get in, no cell service (so why bother taking a cell phone?), just you, the wilderness and good friends. I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Awshucks said:


> I've recently really gotten into caving.
> View attachment 1049275


You'll get a big ol' bag o' nopes from me on going into that hole in the ground.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Backyard snowboarding 2016























My gf got in a bunny suit and shot a party cannon at me while I was jumping over her...








Swirling snow mid spin








Waist deep powder out at the bottom of the run


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Air streaming with family.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Skiing, Historical fencing and prop building are a couple; my passions tend to come in waves and spurts. Haven't been fencing lately, but will be getting back into it next month. Relating to prop building, every year on halloween for the past couple of years I've dressed up as a ghostbuster to take my nephew trick or treating! It was comical this past year, he lectured me saying "You can't go as the same thing every year!" Most of the parts I got online, but a good chunk of them I built myself! All said and done, it took about a year to build, lol. One of these days, I'm going to build him a kid sized version.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I allowed myself to be bullied and guilted by my mother and sold my passion just over a year ago... the pain is still all to real  .. I don't talk to her anymore..


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Photography: Brady Sorenson - @br80sorenson Instagram profile | Iconosquare


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Some guitar playing






Also some surfing

Winter:








Summer:








Some diving

Winter:








Summer: 








I'm also a biologist and was in a pretty cool wildlife assessment project once








I also train a lot of calisthenics, but no pics of that for now.

Juan


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

my other passion is racing cars, but lately i keep thinking of selling the race car and relaxing more with the fam and riding more. I love being at the track but the constant grind and tons of money i spend have me rethinking it, so im looking into some other hobbies.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm a car guy. My daily is a Silverado extended. Weekend is a coyote vert.




























I like tattoos as well. Gotta keep mine Corp casual friendly though.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

f1rst 1 said:


> Awesome! Do you like new(er) ones too? Here's my Cayman S


That's one of the best bang for the buck used track day cars out there for reasonable money.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Car guy here too. This was my very first car, got it in '76. I was 14. It was just an 11 year old used car back then. Still got it and not even finished. Actually, it will never be finished. Too many things I want to do with it. It handles fantastic.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

orvil said:


> View attachment 1053193
> Car guy here too. This was my very first car, got it in '76. I was 14. It was just an 11 year old used car back then. Still got it and not even finished. Actually, it will never be finished. Too many things I want to do with it. It handles fantastic.


Very nice.. BTW, I get it from my daddy...lol


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Good looking rides, both. Georgia tags? Hard to tell in the pics. I'm in North Alabama. Been too wet here to get the Mustang out very much, still no wipers lol.


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Other passions:
1. Road riding. I know, I know. Give it a try some time.
2. Running. I've recently rekindled my love of track workouts as well.
3. Grad school. Not really a passion but working full time, having two kids and attending grad school part time means that I haven't had any time for anything else for a couple of years. Also, grad school is pretty interesting.
4. Whisky sours, my favorite cocktail. I've got a variety of recipes that I've been honing for a few years. Cinnamon, amaretto, bourbon, rye, brandy, bitters, St. Germain etc, I like all of them.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

Not this year yet, but most other years, backcountry skiing is what keeps me going through the off-season (not that I'm complaining about being able to keep riding).

ATTACH=CONFIG]1053305[/ATTACH]


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

This is the other thing that keeps me sane here on earth:















Playing in my crossover/thrash band Fools Crown. Short, Fast, and Loud music and circular mosh pits are very therapeutic!!!

Check out our Facebook page, as well as iTunes for 2 of our albums!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Retro Computers, Specifically Commodores.*

I'm a Sad little man, but it's fun reliving my i'll gotten youth (both biking and my commodores) :thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Camp Bacon!!





















72 1Ton K5 MPFI454 built by me :thumbsup:

The last couple of years my rig has been "resting" in the garage mostly.. I miss wheeling and plan to revise my passion one day...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JonnyB76 said:


> I'm a Sad little man, but it's fun reliving my i'll gotten youth (both biking and my commodores) :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1054071
> 
> View attachment 1054072


Dude....MUCH of my tween and teen age life was spent on a TRS-80, "writing" gaming programs out of the Radio Shack magazine 9when not on my Supergoose jumping over things). My freind and I would spend hours listening to Ozzy, Maiden, Rush etc and doing those computer programs!

Loved my Trash-80!!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Dude....MUCH of my tween and teen age life was spent on a TRS-80, "writing" gaming programs out of the Radio Shack magazine 9when not on my Supergoose jumping over things). My freind and I would spend hours listening to Ozzy, Maiden, Rush etc and doing those computer programs!
> 
> Loved my Trash-80!!


Rock On! 

Sent by homing missile from my HTC one M8


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> This is the other thing that keeps me sane here on earth:


DRI and Descendents Ts! Nice! Brings me back to my youth going to Slapshot shows in Boston.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

hiro11 said:


> DRI and Descendents Ts! Nice! Brings me back to my youth going to Slapshot shows in Boston.


Looove Slapshot! We actually considered covering some of their stuff years back. Still might.


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

Scratch built airsoft guns

View attachment 1054184
View attachment 1054185
View attachment 1054186


----------



## SharkRescue (Mar 23, 2011)

*Other Passion*


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

juancho142 said:


> Some guitar playing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect... great chops !


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

It was Nice.........


----------



## daywalker_402 (Mar 3, 2016)

My all terrain bike hauler. 2000 Honda CR-V.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My Jeep


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> My Jeep


That thing is sweet. Great trailer too!!!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> That thing is sweet. Great trailer too!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

orvil said:


> Good looking rides, both. Georgia tags? Hard to tell in the pics. I'm in North Alabama. Been too wet here to get the Mustang out very much, still no wipers lol.


Yup. Marietta. 10 minutes from Old Rope Mill and 15 from Blankets Creek. If you pass through. Let me know.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

*newbie here, here is what I'm about outside of riding*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

12:00 RIDER said:


> View attachment 1061476
> View attachment 1061477
> View attachment 1061474
> View attachment 1061475


Dude...that pic of Rush with The Cup is awesome.

You nailed 2 of my other passions....and the bass is 3.

I am a Steelers fan, but my mom is from Green Bay so I am a "half" Pack

Welcome to the site!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

oooh, you saw the G? That's not the Packers, that's the team I coach. I live in Chicago. 
I am from Pittsburgh and will always be a Steeler fan, but right now I also care about the Chargers cuz one of my kids is on the team. I'm not quite sure I understand your post but appreciate it LOL!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

was just saying that it looks like you are a rush fan, who also likes hockey, and plays bass...

Rush is my most favorite band
I love hockey, but am a Leafs fan (though I support all the Orig 6 teams when the yare not playing toronto

I have played bass for 30+ years

I did think the G was for the PAck, but couldn't read the smaller print. 

Who plays for SD that you coached?


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Back country pow*


----------



## 87turbo951 (Mar 31, 2015)

I also have an 87 951 turbo.Great de fun!!!!


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

I like things that start with B
Beers, Buds, Bikes, *****es(ment in the nicest way of course) n Burbon


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> was just saying that it looks like you are a rush fan, who also likes hockey, and plays bass...
> 
> Rush is my most favorite band
> I love hockey, but am a Leafs fan (though I support all the Orig 6 teams when the yare not playing toronto
> ...


The Center #65 Chris Watt is one of mine


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

BTW we were flow on a private plane to Green Bay for the Chargers game this year, what a great place, had never been there before...


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Elgreco2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fishing, cars, guns and knives consume the bulk of my income.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ultralight backpacking. 

I have mostly hiked locally through National/State Forests but I will be spending a few weeks this summer starting my multi year section hike of the Appalachian Trail!


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm into motorcycles, been riding for over 30 years





































I also enjoy building RC cars, trucks, motorcycles, planes, helis and quads.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I can think of only one other passion for me besides mtb's,


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

12:00 RIDER said:


> View attachment 1062508


Congratulations! Drafted to the SD Chargers. :thumbsup:


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

lol, funny you post this during the draft, where they just drafted another Center... not sure if that will put him back at Guard, or if they want a competition at Center, or if they are gonna try to trade him :-(


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

here's mine...cooking AND eating


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Couple of today's work. Block is all powder coat too










Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## NSM (Dec 12, 2014)

This...


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

May 1st, 2016


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Lots of nice hobbies here 

For me its seakayaking and camping. This is mainly a MTB site, so I could add fully loaded touring biking on the road as well. But I admit its close, very close..  and last but not least: my family.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1068573
> 
> 
> View attachment 1068574


Nice!
Is that you C2L?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Not a photo of me, but one of the pilots with my organization.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Not a photo of me, but one of the pilots with my organization.


Oh, either way great shot.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

I have a few besides mountain biking...
Snowboarding









Archery, mostly with my custom tomahawk longbow
















Hammock camping








Hiking









Also race nitro touring rc cars, kayak/paddleboard, and fish.


----------



## Sdktm (Dec 20, 2015)

A lot of other passions. Here's a few.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I can dream.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Fuzzle whisperer?


----------



## Clerps (May 27, 2016)

Cars... I love cars


----------



## aborgman (Apr 18, 2016)

Music...





















Snowboarding















Hunting















Electronics















Mayan Archaeology


----------



## VikingHeritage (May 30, 2016)

*My Other Passion*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

VikingHeritage said:


> View attachment 1073271


The "C Package" Citabria is your toy?


----------



## VikingHeritage (May 30, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> The "C Package" Citabria is your toy?


I wish. That is the RENTED Citabria! Fortunate to be able to rent this one! And it is the aircraft I did my aerobatics training in! Fun stuff for sure:thumbsup:

You fly as well?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm involved in the business of aviation.

A little trivia in case you are unaware...spell Citabria backwards.


----------



## VikingHeritage (May 30, 2016)

Dude,

I'm a pilot who flies aerobatics...I kinda know that one  (this was in no way an insult or that kinda post! I was being a lil' facetious!)

Cool, what kind of business in aviation do you have? I wish I had found aviation earlier in my life as it is just so freeing and "transcendental". When those wheels leave the tarmac, all the world troubles just dissipate and for however long or short that flight is, the only thing I think of is the joy of being in the air!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

VikingHeritage said:


> I'm a pilot who flies aerobatics...


Wow! Lots of good stuff on this thread, first time I checked it out.

In my spare time when not mountain biking I fix my truck and things around the house. I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

VikingHeritage said:


> Dude,
> 
> I'm a pilot who flies aerobatics...I kinda know that one  (this was in no way an insult or that kinda post! I was being a lil' facetious!)
> 
> Cool, what kind of business in aviation do you have? I wish I had found aviation earlier in my life as it is just so freeing and "transcendental". When those wheels leave the tarmac, all the world troubles just dissipate and for however long or short that flight is, the only thing I think of is the joy of being in the air!


This was my tail gear and aerobatic check out aircraft. Boeing Model 75. My first hammerhead, my first tailslide, my first roll and loop aircraft.









My current paycheck comes from these...


----------



## VikingHeritage (May 30, 2016)

Very nice!!! I cannot say I am not jealous! 

And what a great career you have for yourself!

Keep punching a few holes in the sky and keep the mountain bikes spinning!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Cool stuff, guys.
I'm totally fired up about a 2nd backpacking trip to CO's Weminuche Wilderness, and just "entered training" for a longer trip(in the same time frame) and/or bagging a 14er or two. Hoping to repeat 2014 with both a CO trip and another(6th) to my happy place in SW UT, as well. 
Sometimes the plotting, planning and visualizing is a hobby unto itself, kind of like messing with the bike all the time in addition to riding.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I started lifting weights after my last bike-crash, weightweeny-ing my bike makes little sense anymore after putting on 40lbs of bodyweight in a year and a half.









I also eat and make alot of pizza, there's some more in the link. Fortunately they taste better than they look :drumroll:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

VikingHeritage said:


> Very nice!!! I cannot say I am not jealous!


+1 to that! 
I remember not long after I was first signed off as a Loco Engineer [train driver] I was cruising along on a beautiful summers day, windows open, radio blasting, wind in my face thinking "damn I've got the best ob in the world!" when I saw an A380 taking off and slowly arcing away into the clear blue cloudless sky. "Alright, maybe the second best job" I said quietly to myself...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Camping in the new trailer, great for off-road adventures


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

aborgman said:


> Music...
> 
> View attachment 1072917
> View attachment 1072918
> ...


Maya and Azteques history here too. Xichen, Coba, Uxmal, Ek Balan, Tulum checked. Many more too see :thumbsup:

Last month in the Riviera


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I see a lot of Jeeps in this thread....

I too like playing with my Jeep!







It's fun to get out and explore with the Jeep... and then once camp is set up start exploring with the bikes!



Oh, and I love this wonderful lady... that rides a SS!


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*Soaring*


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

My Pups:



Giant RC Gas warbirds:







I still miss my subie:


----------



## Typhoon33 (May 7, 2010)

hey love the NC hat. where did she get it?


----------



## jc.dempsey (Aug 11, 2016)

Photography and a 1950 Ford.


----------



## tippmannrocker90 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Typhoon33 said:


> hey love the NC hat. where did she get it?


She got it at Redix at the Wrightsville beach location. They usually have a bunch of them in all different colors. If you want one, and aren't from the area I could snag one for ya and mail it over. I think they are 20-25 bucks. Shoot me a PM if interested!


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

scoobiemario said:


> My Pups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, i"m stumped. Why do you have a P51D painted like a Luftwaffe aircraft?


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Germans captured multiple allied aircraft. 4 Mustangs, some P47's, Hurricanes, B24's, B17's
They've flown them to learn their pros and cons, and help in design of their own fighters. Some of them were used in action. 
There is a book: "Strangers in a strange land" that has a lot of cool stories


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

Drag racing ! And really anything with an engine i'm down


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Http://www.reverbnation.com/kaleidoscopesundae


----------



## DOUBLEJ (Nov 3, 2005)

I work with stained glass in my spare time. Check out my Etsy store if you're looking for some unique gifts.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/NightShiftGlass


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DOUBLEJ said:


> I work with stained glass in my spare time. Check out my Etsy store if you're looking for some unique gifts.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/NightShiftGlass


very cool...one of these might be making my Christmas list!!!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

two of my other toys that take up my time, along with reptiles, mainly snakes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A good thread to revive!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I work full time and I'm going to school online full time, so I don't have much time for a lot of hobbies. Riding is one I just picked up again after being off the bike for a couple years. Here's some others, in no particular order.

Pissing off liberals
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
My truck
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Photography with my iPhone
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

*Some new ones*

Semi auto 10mm BBs
View attachment 1167351

Single shot bolt action airsoft
View attachment 1167352

Full auto airsoft
View attachment 1167353

Semi auto airsoft
View attachment 1167356
View attachment 1167357


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Run little squirrel run!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

natas1321 said:


> View attachment 1167276
> View attachment 1167277
> 
> 
> two of my other toys that take up my time, along with reptiles, mainly snakes.


Is that a RC30??? Awesome bike!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

pvflyer said:


> Is that a RC30??? Awesome bike!


no I wish, it's the little brother an NC30 but it is still a blast to ride.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

askibum02 said:


> I work full time and I'm going to school online full time, so I don't have much time for a lot of hobbies. Riding is one I just picked up again after being off the bike for a couple years. Here's some others, in no particular order.
> 
> Pissing off liberals
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> ...


Just like smashing Keurigs, we have no problem if you pay way too much money to drink out of overpriced containers.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Freedom units measured in... how much you piss others off by exercising your freedom*? Trolling in a sense? *And how much you conform to "conservative" folk? xD

Also, is that yerba mate in your liberal tears?


----------



## ajohansson (Oct 29, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> I work full time and I'm going to school online full time, so I don't have much time for a lot of hobbies. Riding is one I just picked up again after being off the bike for a couple years. Here's some others, in no particular order.
> 
> Pissing off liberals


Define liberal for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Careful there.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

natas1321 said:


> no I wish, it's the little brother an NC30 but it is still a blast to ride.


 Nice ride I am a bit jelly,LOL...it must be a canyon carver. I am fan of RC and NC series ( 400cc right ?). plus NSR,RGV,TZR and of course the Aprilias RS250 small light and fast. shame all of the above not legal in California.

Did you ever consider going upside down susp on the front?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

pvflyer said:


> Nice ride I am a bit jelly,LOL...it must be a canyon carver. I am fan of RC and NC series ( 400cc right ?). plus NSR,RGV,TZR and of course the Aprilias RS250 small light and fast. shame all of the above not legal in California.
> 
> Did you ever consider going upside down susp on the front?


those bikes are all such a blast. Ridden a few, owned an NSR250r when I lived in Japan


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Other than adventure travel with the wife, my other passion is shifter karts.









Kid's toy? No, a shifter kart is a sophisticated, high-tech racing vehicle with performance numbers more impressive than you'd imagine. With a mind-blowing power to weight ratio, a 125cc shifter will accelerate from 0-60 mph in a little over 3 seconds and is capable of pulling over 2Gs in corners. Depending on gearing, top speed can be up to 120mph. Karting is in no way a cheap hobby, but it is way more affordable than a full sized race car.


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

DOUBLEJ said:


> I work with stained glass in my spare time. Check out my Etsy store if you're looking for some unique gifts.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/NightShiftGlass


Those are fantastic. I will definitely be ordering something from you.


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

I occasionally deer hunt these days. Turkey hunting is my spring passion.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

askibum02 said:


> I work full time and I'm going to school online full time, so I don't have much time for a lot of hobbies. Riding is one I just picked up again after being off the bike for a couple years. Here's some others, in no particular order.
> 
> Pissing off liberals
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> ...


So, you have a passion for bodily fluids from people that you don't understand? That's odd.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Here are a couple.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Although riding bikes is #1, I also snowboard, offroad, hike, and I'm into watches. Not pictured, I've been a gym rat/lifter most of my life.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^ That is a great looking Tudor!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

pvflyer said:


> Nice ride I am a bit jelly,LOL...it must be a canyon carver. I am fan of RC and NC series ( 400cc right ?). plus NSR,RGV,TZR and of course the Aprilias RS250 small light and fast. shame all of the above not legal in California.
> 
> Did you ever consider going upside down susp on the front?


I have but I wanted to keep it as original as possible for the most part, minus brakelines, exhaust and a few other small items. Been looking at possibly switching to a NC35 in the near future possibly. If I decide to keep the NC30 I would first switch the rear wheel to a 17" instead of the 18" and then the forks but time will tell.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

410sprint said:


> ^^^ That is a great looking Tudor!


Thanks! The Pelagos is my attempt at having 'one watch' and it's worked out great so far. It's chunky but reasonably light since it's Ti. Gotta be the most comfortable and well designed bracelet of any watch I've owned. I've sold all the others except for a garmin that I use for sports. Here are the ones that didn't make the cut.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

opps


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Solo travel, beer, surfing, snowboarding, hiking, camping, Jeeping, growing food and cooking(Thai super spicy shown with homegrown Thai chiles).


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ 3 more years to get a Wrangler again..55th bday goal. I've owned 3 and miss having one. Now is just not practical to get one.

Nice on the Thai chillies, one of my fav foods..and women..lol j/k


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

DOUBLEJ said:


> I work with stained glass in my spare time. Check out my Etsy store if you're looking for some unique gifts.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/NightShiftGlass


That CO chainring is dope. I'll be checking out your store.

Skiing is my other sports passion.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ 3 more years to get a Wrangler again..55th bday goal. I've owned 3 and miss having one. Now is just not practical to get one.
> 
> Nice on the Thai chillies, one of my fav foods..and women..lol j/k


I rolled mine a couple times and used the payoff to buy it back from the insurance co, then built it up proper.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Vader said:


> I rolled mine a couple times and used the payoff to buy it back from the insurance co, then built it up proper.


Nice, they are beasts! It's amazing, just like a bike, you can build them from scratch.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> Thanks! The Pelagos is my attempt at having 'one watch' and it's worked out great so far. It's chunky but reasonably light since it's Ti. Gotta be the most comfortable and well designed bracelet of any watch I've owned. I've sold all the others except for a garmin that I use for sports. Here are the ones that didn't make the cut.


I really like watches quite a bit but never have enough days to wear them all and also downsized my collection to my daily (breitling), a lum-tec (which I will again wear at some point), and a pulsar which has sentimental value.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, in addition to biking, one of my long time hobbies has been scale modelling. 
The other is photography (though I haven't had as much time for it lately).

Here's something I built lately - the Batmobile from 1989's "Batman."










And a pic I took some ago of an Eagle being released into the wild after rehabilitation:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Well, in addition to biking, one of my long time hobbies has been scale modelling.
> The other is photography (though I haven't had as much time for it lately).
> 
> Here's something I built lately - the Batmobile from 1989's "Batman."
> ...


I used to do models all the time back int he 70's and 80's. Soooo many good times putting those together. Exclusively cars and trucks. Never got into anything else. I did also get buildings for my HO model train set


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I used to do models all the time back int he 70's and 80's. Soooo many good times putting those together. Exclusively cars and trucks. Never got into anything else. I did also get buildings for my HO model train set


Sometimes it's just nice to relax with a good kit. But man, those HO buildings can cost $$$.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Sometimes it's just nice to relax with a good kit. But man, those HO buildings can cost $$$.


yeah. I also remember my dad and grandpa helping me build houses and buildings out of balsa wood. They would cut the pieces out and I would do the glue.

I also remember how relaxing it was to see a kit come together. I got my first education in fixing cars in a way, by building models. The worst was getting rid os them when I got older. I literally had 25 or 30, and just didn't have the space for em going into college and the nomadic life of a musician. I gave them the local hobby shop where I was a regular, who displayed some, and probably got rid of the rest.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

It's been so many years... But what the heck, decided to pull the trigger. Plan to do a few races and general fooliganism around town (road legal model).


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

*68 Olds Big Block Passion*

This is my other adrenaline rush.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gravityryder26 said:


> This is my other adrenaline rush.


SWEET!!!! an Oldsmobile guy!!! I grew up with Oldsmobiles...my mom's brothers raced for them in the 50's and 60's. We all had them as our cars growing up.

Soooo jealous of that Cutlass....that thing is evil looking! What is under the hood?


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Driving this takes up quite a few weekends in the summer...










Transporting it and staying in this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ That's a shame that you're having to rough it like that with nothing fun to do for the summer.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

When not riding I'm seeking out and leaving my John Hancock in perfect snow on blank canvases.








Hoping to get some climbing and skiing in tomorrow. 6-8000+ Vertical feet of climbing tomorrow would be a nice early season leg stretcher.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

HacksawReynolds said:


> When not riding I'm seeking out and leaving my John Hancock in perfect snow on blank canvases.
> 
> Hoping to get some climbing and skiing in tomorrow. 6-8000+ Vertical feet of climbing tomorrow would be a nice early season leg stretcher.


I got in 5k DOWN this morning. My leg is still hurting from saturday's pow and I didn't want to push it. 10k or so is a normal mid season day. I know because strava.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Haha nice. Ya 10k is solid. Love those days.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Riding and skiing take a backseat to my other sport which I do a good 200+ days a year. I ride on a lot of the days I surf too as I have both options within a mile from my driveway.

This is 3500 miles from my driveway January 2017. Coming in from a sunset sesh.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ That's awesome! I've only been surfing once (Diamond Head of all places) and liked it a lot. All that power behind you. If I lived somewhere warm-ish near the ocean I'd be out there every day too!


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> ^^ That's awesome! I've only been surfing once (Diamond Head of all places) and liked it a lot. All that power behind you. If I lived somewhere warm-ish near the ocean I'd be out there every day too!


Surfing is amazing. So dynamic. Not warm at all where I live and as much as I like surfing in 84 degree water with 90 degree air in another part of the world, I'd never trade that for single digit F temps with water temps in the high 30's F solo sessions in clean overhead surf just one mile from my wood stove while its puking snow.

Last February a week after returning from my Central America surf trip. No place like home, sigh....








2 hours of that^^^^followed by a quick gear change in front of the stove to miles of untracked solo singletrack snowy goodness right from the driveway.








Maine. The way life should be 😎


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

HacksawReynolds said:


> Surfing is amazing. So dynamic. Not warm at all where I live and as much as I like surfing in 84 degree water with 90 degree air in another part of the world, I'd never trade that for single digit F temps with water temps in the high 30's F solo sessions in clean overhead surf just one mile from my wood stove while its puking snow.
> 
> Last February a week after returning from my Central America surf trip. No place like home, sigh....
> View attachment 1173567
> ...


A buddy of mine moved from Vegas to Maine (Bar Harbor) he's doing a TON of random adventure out there. Looks like a great place if you can handle the winters!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

mbmb65 said:


> So, you have a passion for bodily fluids from people that you don't understand? That's odd.


Lol....luv the tumbler

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

C.A.S.H. said:


> I occasionally deer hunt these days. Turkey hunting is my spring passion.


Congrats. I combined a few bike trips with turkey hunting









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 1054068
> 
> Camp Bacon!!
> View attachment 1054069
> ...


Awesome trucks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Cars:










Shootng:










Watches:










Photography (dabble in many things, the first watch photo is one of mine with my good camera

And finally, my work:


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> SWEET!!!! an Oldsmobile guy!!! I grew up with Oldsmobiles...my mom's brothers raced for them in the 50's and 60's. We all had them as our cars growing up.
> 
> Soooo jealous of that Cutlass....that thing is evil looking! What is under the hood?


Thanks, It's a 461 Olds. 487 HP 520Lb ft torque. Needless to say, I have traction issues.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Cars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that rifle below the pistol a 7.62x54 Moison Nagant?


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Is that rifle below the pistol a 7.62x54 Moison Nagant?


It is a 1954 Hungarian Mosin Nagant. It is a carbine variant with folding bayonet and matching numbers chambered in 7.62x54R. Good eye!


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

I've got a few:

Love Mustangs (hence the name - Coyote Engine Lover)

My last GT 5.0:










And my current 5.0:










Snakes:

My 6yr old daughter got her first snake a few months ago and this sweet boy is a beaut! So docile and loves being handled:



















Poker:

My buddy and I built our poker tables from complete scratch. He is a master craftsman! I had the artwork created from a comic artist in Indonesia for pretty cheap! Obviously I'm a fan of horror movies:



















Picture of the gaming felt:










Also just bought a banjo but have no idea how to play...not musically inclined by any means but love the sound. Need to get some lessons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

My other passion: building trails


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

You mean building roads?^^^^^


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Gigantic, thanks for the work and time you put in. I DO APPRECIATE IT

Hacksaw, let it go man


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Gigantic, thanks for the work and time you put in. I DO APPRECIATE IT
> 
> Hacksaw, let it go man


Thanks. Building trails in public parks in a city of 1.5 million people means that a good deal of those trails are, by necessity, multi-user trails, suitable for hikers and equestrians, as well as mountain bikers. That doesn't mean that they have to be easy, boring roads through the woods; we work hard to optimize the trails for mountain bikes and occasionally, we get to make fun and challenging rake and ride trails, too. At the end of the day, it's better to have mtb-er's building the trails than someone who's just interested in getting from point a to b.


----------



## 2K18Marlin5 (Jan 15, 2018)

If I could post pictures/videos, I would. Until then I will just paint a picture with words. 

Wood working and renovations
Jeeping/wheeling even though currently we are jeepless (damnit)
Pretty dedicated to defensive handgun training
Archery hunting
Of course anything fast on 4 tires seems to get me going. 

These seem to be the things I obsess over a little harder than others. Now that I have I have a new hardtail, apparently doing cool stuff on two wheels is the next and newest obsession. Here's to coming back to two wheels from a 12 year break.


----------

